# Iron Heroes - Dark Harbor



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2005)

So I'm just itching to try out the Iron Heroes rules, and due to time constraints it seems it'd be quite a while before I got to try them with my face-to-face group, I decided to try them here.

I'll be running the Dark Harbor adventure by Adam Windsor, so players either need to not be too versed in it, or be able to separate in character information from out of character information.

I'm looking to have between three or four characters of 2nd-level, though if there's lots of people who want in, I could see running it for up to six 1st-level characters. I most likely won't be making major posts during the weekends, but should be able to post at least once a day on weekdays, and I'm hoping the players can manage the same.
I'm tentatively planning the start at the beginning of next week, though it can vary on how people get characters done and if something major happens on my end.

Important links as much for me as anybody else: Unarmed Combat Mastery Errata Ongoing Errata/FAQ


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

Oooo... Iron Heroes game... I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2005)

Sure thing. What kind of a character are you thinking of?

Wierd, I thought there'd be at least a _bit_ more interest in an IH game...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm in, too.  I'll have to look at my IH book later tonight to have a good idea of what sort of character I'll want to play.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2005)

I know I'm interested.  I've got a few character ideas, so I'll see what other people intend to use before making my decision.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm intrigued by the idea of Iron Heroes. I don't yet have a character in mind; I'll have to take a closer look at the book to see what tempts me. I'm not familiar with the Dark Harbor adventure; what is the setting like? Is there any background info you could share that would help us make characters that will fit in?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2005)

Since I've got the .pdf versions of both books, pasting relevant information here should be pretty easy. The majority of the adventure takes place in the city of Malador.

*History*
Malador was not a port city during the reign of the Masters. In fact, the tiny settlement was not even located on the coast. Before the Masters’ destructive war, Malador lay 20 miles
inland and was a small farming community that provided foodstuffs to the great cities on the shoreline. Near the end of the war, a cataclysmic magical battle between four rival Masters led to devastating seismic activity: mile upon mile of land was first scoured into Ghostlands, and then cast down into the ocean. This unleashed a deluge of water that killed thousands of people in the cities and even swept away parts of Malador. After a few days, the waters receded slightly, but only far enough that the village now found itself perched on the coast.
The settlement did not change a great deal in the first two generations after the war ended. Some few of the farmers turned their hands to fishing, but otherwise the struggle to survive in the dangerous world brought about by the Masters’ fall kept most people from venturing far from their small community. Things began to change roughly 50 years ago as an influx of refugees forced an expansion of the settlement and a greater reliance on the ocean for food. (The refugees were fleeing a failed community that had been overrun by strange monsters emerging out of the Ghostlands to the north.)
As more fishing boats were built and launched, the fisherfolk were forced to spread out further in their search for a worthwhile catch. Within a few months, one of the boats ranged far enough from the shore that the men aboard it came in sight of what they at first took to be floating buildings of some kind. After finally working up the nerve to approach this “magical” phenomenon, they discovered that it was in fact the half-submerged remains of the Masters’ cities. Many of the buildings were in just a few dozen feet of water or less, and those with many stories or those on higher ground often jutted well above the water line.
Curiosity and greed soon overcame fear, and the crew ventured into the accessible levels of the buildings, swiftly returning with rich furs, gold cups and plates, and many other valuable treasures. They returned home without fish that day, but with their boat filled to the gunwale nonetheless. 
Naturally, the discovery of such treasures could not be concealed. Within days, the entire fishing fleet was moored amongst the ruins, the crews searching for more of these once-lost treasures. Many returned laden with riches... but many did not return at all. The ruins were filled with dangers: some treasure hunters drowned when walls or floors gave way, flooding the rooms where they stood. Others fell to ancient traps, which had been left undisturbed until their intrusion. Most of all, they died at the hands of the many strange creatures that lurked in the half-submerged towers: stunted fish-men with yellow gills; eel-like snakes that swam in the warm waters; sodden and bloated corpses that came to life at the intruders’ approach. These were only some of the monsters that threatened those who entered the ruins; survivors brought back incoherent tales of beasts that were far more strange and terrible.
Such dangers were far beyond the capabilities of mere fisherfolk to handle, but the people of Malador knew that there were some who would be willing, and able, to venture into the ruins whatever the dangers. Painful as it was to think of sharing their wealth, they knew that they needed heroes, men and women as hard as the iron they wielded, to bring back the treasures in what they had already come to call the “drowning towers.”
The village council sent out the word: Any who were willing to enter the towers would be permitted to keep three-quarters of the treasure they recovered, with the remainder to be
taken as “taxes” by the city. The dangers of the wilderness meant that the word traveled slowly. Few were willing to risk leaving their home communities for any reason, let alone to pursue rumors of distant wealth, but gradually a few dreamers and adventurers made their way to the village. Many of these died in their expeditions to the towers, but some survived, returning with great riches. Many were naturally eager to return to the ruins. The leaders of Malador were happy to oblige them, provided they now paid the “full tax rate” of one-half of the treasure they recovered.
The Maladoran strategy had been carefully designed. Seeing the reward for their risk decreased, many of the adventurers chose to leave the city, spreading word of the drowning towers still further. More importantly, these men and women went forth laden with the wealth they had garnered, a fact that inevitably made more of their kind travel to the city,
despite the knowledge that the town’s leaders would take half of the proceeds for themselves.
Adventurers were not the only people drawn to Malador by confirmation of the wealth in the drowning towers. The promise of great riches brought people of all walks of life, searching for work and profit. The settlement grew into a town, then a city. Districts began to form as the rich separated themselves from the poor and the poor from the destitute. Authorized construction could not keep up with the population growth and illegal shanty-towns sprang up, with homes made of driftwood and whatever other detritus could be found. To this day, these “temporary” slums spread out to the south of the city.

The area around Malador has been known as the New Coast ever since the day the Masters’ battle swamped the land and severely altered the shoreline. Although this happened more than a hundred years ago, no-one has seen any need to change the name.

*The Gray Steppe*
North of the city, the ground rises into scrub-covered steppe. The earth here is gray and powdery, giving the area its name. It was over this region that the refugees fled to Malador 50 years ago. Before the Masters’war, these lands were lush and fertile farms. The magical energies unleashed in the great conflicts scoured this territory, burning much of the once-rich earth into arid dust.[sblock=Knowledge (History) DC 12]Before the Masters’ war, these lands were lush and fertile farms. The magical energies unleashed in the great conflicts scoured this territory, burning much of the once-rich earth into arid dust.[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Geography) DC 15]Pockets of fertile land still
exist, forming a series of oases that make it possible to cross the region, but there are few who do so. The terrain gets steadily more and more desolate and dangerous the further
one travels northward, until it becomes true Ghostland some 120 miles from the city. Harsh winds often blow from this direction, whipping up blinding, choking clouds of gray dust. A human can suffocate in such storms, even assuming the wind brings with it nothing more dangerous than its own scouring blasts out of the Ghostlands.[sblock=DC 18] Other than the arid terrain and choking dust storms, the most common danger of the Gray Steppe are roving bands of bestial humanoids. While only misfortune might cause a traveler to encounter these creatures in the arid stretches of the steppe, they are often found at the oases. A band, usually forty or fifty strong, remains in a fertile area until its waste has fouled the water to the point where it is no longer safe to drink, then moves to a new location. By the time it returns, the effects of the last visit have abated, allowing the humanoids to repeat the cycle.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Arcana) DC 15]Strange monsters, spawned in the Masters’ war, also prowl the Gray Steppe. They emerge from time to time from the Ghostlands, and may be of almost any size, shape, or nature. Such beasts occasionally travel far enough south to threaten Malador itself.[/sblock]

*Bleakwater*
To the south, the land barely rises above sea level. Many streams and watercourses, most of them brackish or outright saltwater, cross the area in intricate and complex patterns. The water’s salinity has leached into the land: Anyone digging here finds salt crystals in the earth, and the bushes and trees grow stunted from the lack of good water.[sblock=Knowledge (Geography) DC 13]More so even than in the Gray Steppe, the lack of potable water here is a major impediment to travel across this region. Fortunately, the Bleakwater is much smaller in size—a mere 50 miles or so from end to end, it can be crossed in six days by those who have the determination to force their way across the water-logged and muddy terrain.[sblock=DC 15] Despite the lack of fresh water, few people live long enough to die of thirst in their attempt to cross Bleakwater. There are numerous dangers that can quickly overcome anyone, let alone those weakened by the effects of dehydration: The area is infested with reptilian beasts of all sizes, from foot-long lizards to snakes as long as a man, to 10-foot long or larger caiman (crocodilian beasts that prefer low-lying wetlands and have no aversion to salt water) that can weigh hundreds of pounds. The area is also home to flesh-eating birds that have little compunction about picking over the still-living body of a traveler who has become too weak to fight back.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Gather Information DC 14]There are many rumors of tribes of intelligent creatures (human or otherwise) living in the Bleakwater region.[/sblock]

*Borat*
To the west of Malador lies the kingdom of Borat. The capital and largest city of this state, also named Borat, is less than half the size of Malador. However, in total, the kingdom has a population more than five times that of Malador. Unlike Malador, which is ruled by a council of humans, Borat is under the control of one of the First, who styles himself “King” Darragan.
The terrain of Borat consists mainly of low, rolling hills. The most fertile land is in the valleys between the hills, which are well-watered by rivers and streams. The vast majority of Borat’s settlements are located in these valleys. Most such communities consist of only a few hundred people, with much of the land given over to farming.[sblock=Knowledge (Geography) DC 15]The terrain of Borat consists mainly of low, rolling hills. The most fertile land is in the valleys between the hills, which are well-watered by rivers and streams. The vast majority of
Borat’s settlements are located in these valleys. Most such communities consist of only a few hundred people, with much of the land given over to farming.[sblock=DC 20] The upper slopes of the region’s hills are heavily forested. They are a primary source of timber for building, but also a primary source of danger for travelers. Wild beasts, many of
them magically tainted, make their lairs in the woods and often come down to the roads in search of food. The Borati military conducts patrols on the major routes, but most of
the beasts instinctively avoid large groups of armed men. They focus their attacks on those traveling alone or in small groups. The patrols have put an end to the banditry once
endemic to the area, however.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (History) DC 14] Although it wasunaffected by the deluge that swamped the lands to the east, the Borat region suffered considerable damage from other battles of the Masters’ War. The land retains much of its fertility, but many of the settlements were burned to the ground, and the rebuilding process has been long and difficult.[/sblock]

*The Drowning Towers*
Twenty miles across the waters are the Drowning Towers, the flooded ruins of the Masters’ ancient cities. The towers thrust upward to heights between 10 and 60 feet above the water. The Towers represent the lifeblood of Malador. Without them, the city would be just another isolated town.[sblock=Knowledge (Geography) or (Local) DC 10]Created by the devastating collapse of the shoreline during one of the Masters’ titanic battles, the ocean between Malador and the Drowning Towers rarely attains a depth of more than 50 feet, and there are many patches where a human could comfortably wade. Only small, shallow-draft
boats can safely navigate this area, often sailing over the remains of sunken villages. Once the home of human families, the ruined cottages of these flooded settlements are now
the home of hundreds of fish. [sblock=DC 15]The towers thrust upward to heights between 10 and 60 feet above the water and, depending on the depth of the seabed, descend
30 to 50 feet below the surface. Constructed of black stone that seems unaffected by its long immersion in sea water, the towers show no sign of significant structural decay from the
outside. The interior of the towers is another story, however: Many of the inner walls and floors were constructed of lesser stone or even wood, and have deteriorated to a dangerous
degree.
The Towers represent the lifeblood of Malador. Without
them, the city would be just another isolated town. [sblock=DC 18]To protect this vital source of wealth, Malador’s council has authorized the construction of six great rafts, each large enough to hold 20 archers and a pair of small catapults. Moored in a circle around the towers, at least two of the rafts can target any approaching vessel, regardless of the route it takes. The commanders of these floating fortresses have explicit orders to sink any ship that draws near without permission.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

*THE CITY OF MALADOR*
Malador gets a large portion of its wealth and food from the sea. As a consequence, the  weather is of considerable importance to its prosperity. The city and its surrounding lands are in a cool temperate zone. Thanks to warm offshore sea currents, the extremity of both winter and summer temperatures is reduced; this makes the weather in the area comparatively mild, at the expense of an increased likelihood of rain throughout the year.
With a population of approximately 11,000 people —the exact number is unknown, being in a constant state of flux— Malador is by far the largest city known to its inhabitants, or to almost any of the travelers who come there. Certainly, there is no comparable settlement within a hundred miles, which is further than most people will travel in their lives.
Before the Masters’ War, Malador was a village of a few hundred souls, living in cottages scattered over the crest and upper slopes of a large hill. When the deluge came, the eastern
side of the hill collapsed, destroying the cottages and barns that were built there. Dozens of people were crushed in the rapid subsidence, but few drowned; the collapse was only partial, leaving what remained of that side of the hill a few feet above the water. The new eastern face of the hill was a near-vertical cliff of earth and stone, which had to be shored up with a retaining wall in order to prevent it from collapsing farther and destroying the remaining homes. This low-lying waterfront and the cliff-like heights above dominate the geography of the city to the current day; they form the core around which Malador has formed, and to this day they are centers of power and commerce.
Due to its size and explosive growth, Malador lacks the defensive walls that are common to many other settlements in the Swordlands. A wooden palisade was constructed during the Masters’ War, but much of it destroyed during the deluge, and the remainder was demolished to make way for new buildings several years later. As the city has expanded, each area has taken on particular and distinctive characteristics.
Today, there are four widely recognized neighborhoods within Malador.

*Harborside*
The oldest district of the city, Harborside is built on the low-lying waterfront that was created by the collapse of the hill. It occupies the same site as many of the homes in the original village of Malador. None of the original cottages remain, having been replaced by wharves, warehouses, and the city’s giant fish market.[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 14] Now, thousands of people come here daily to buy fresh fish, and there are also dozens of smoking, salting, and pickling houses, where the remains of the daily catch are preserved
for winter. This feature, along with a giant excise house built by the Council, has made Harborside the commercial heart of the city. More than two-thirds of the city’s shops, stores
and trade halls can be found in this section of town.
Most buildings in Harborside are constructed of wood (the Excise House is the notable exception) and all stand at least two stories high, with three or four stories being more common. Most are narrow but deep, and terraced in groups of six or eight. All but a handful of these structures are used wholly or partly for commercial purposes. Merchants and artisans often live in the same building as their store, usually on the upstairs levels. Sometimes, two or even three businesses share a building, each on a different story of the structure.[/sblock]

*Clifftop*
Despite its name, the district of Clifftop runs not just along the crest of Malador Ridge, but also consumes more than three-quarters of the hillside beneath it. Although this area
was occupied at the time of the deluge and many of the buildings there survived the event, none of them are still standing. Over the years, Clifftop’s dominating position overlooking Malador has made it a favored location for the city’s rich and powerful. All of the original cottages have been demolished, replaced with opulent stone mansions and extensive landscaped gardens.
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or (Nobility & Royality) DC 10]Although Harborside is the center of commerce for Malador, Clifftop is the true center of wealth, and also the center of power. Only the richest and most politically powerful families in the city own property there, and they actively conspire to keep outsiders from gaining entry. With all members of the Malador Council hailing from this neighborhood, this task is usually easily accomplished.
Although Malador lacks a city wall, the inhabitants of Clifftop have funded the construction of a 10-foot-high stone wall around their community. Lacking battlements and pierced by four large gates, the wall is all but useless as a defensive measure, but it is not intended as such; its purpose is instead to prevent intrusion by “undesirable elements”— which in the view of those who live in Clifftop is essentially everyone else in the city. Entry is prohibited to any outsider who lacks an invitation, and any “vagrant” found within the walls is arrested and imprisoned.
[sblock=DC 15]Every home in Clifftop—and with the exception of the Council Hall, they are all homes—is a huge and sprawling affair. Most have two stories, while a few have three, but
they spread most of their size across the ground. A single mansion in the Clifftop might take up as much room as eight or ten buildings in the Harborside or the Foot. The mansions
are invariably decorated in opulent fashion, though the level of taste in the décor is by no means as consistent as the luxury. As if the buildings themselves were not extravagant enough, each also has grounds at least as large as the mansion itself. These gardens and lawns are usually enclosed in a head-high or taller stone wall, though some are bounded
with tall hedges instead.
The roads of Clifftop are wide, and paved with broad, fitted stone to give the carriages of the rich a smooth and comfortable ride. 
[sblock=DC 18]The patrolling groups of town and private guards travel mounted here. (These patrols are frequent and regular.) Anyone seen afoot is immediately suspected of being a vagrant or, if dressed in livery of some kind, a servant.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

*The Foot*
As money and people began to flow into Malador fifty years ago, many new buildings were constructed at the western foot of Malador Ridge. The construction took place in such haste and confusion that many people simply gave their address as “at the foot of the hill,” an appellation that was soon shortened to just “The Foot.” 
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 10]Although hastily built and utilitarian, the buildings of the Foot are solid and well constructed. Fashioned of a mixture of wood and stone with a thatched roof, most are singlestory cottages. They were generally built without interior walls, though their owners have often added these since the original construction. The fronts of these buildings generally open onto the road, but most also have room for a small herb or vegetable garden at the rear. 
[sblock=DC 12]In many ways, the Foot is the most diverse neighborhood in Malador. It provides homes to many different classes of people, from those barely above the poverty line to wealthy merchants, and features a wide variety of stores and workshops. The majority of such businesses are situated in Harborside, a district with a better reputation and lower crime rate, but the Foot is the best alternative for those who cannot afford Harborside’s higher property costs.
[sblock=DC 15]The Foot is the one district of Malador that was built along a prescribed plan. Its roads follow a grid-like pattern, interrupted every four or five blocks with cobbled squares. Each square is provided with either a well or a rudimentary pump, depending on how close it is to the river. Although the squares are cobbled, most of the roads simply have gravel poured over them to prevent them from turning into muddy quagmires during rain.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Lodgings for Player Characters]The Foot is the most likely part of town in which player
characters might establish their base of operations.
There are numerous taverns and inns in this section of
Malador, offering lodgings ranging from some floor
space in the tap room to private rooms with a hot bath
included. It is also a decent location to purchase equipment
as many items can be acquired at the regular
markets held in the district’s many squares.[/sblock]
*Beggars’ Flow*
The largest of Malador’s neighborhoods in both area and population, Beggars’ Flow is also the newest. It formed as the influx of immigrants to Malador began to vastly exceed the city’s ability to house them. With no other recourse, the new arrivals scrounged for driftwood, broken lumps of stone, torn boat sails, and any other bits of refuse that could be cobbled together into makeshift shanties. Several times the Council sent town guards to drive these squatters out, but the shanties simply sprang up in a new area each time. Eventually the city authorities accepted the inevitable and declared the plains southwest of the Foot to be suitable for “temporary housing.” Forty years later, many of those “temporary” houses—or their replacements, at least—are still here.
Beggars’ Flow is the only district of the city where the dead are buried: in other parts of Malador, the bodies are taken to funeral ships at the docks and disposed of at sea, going back to the ocean that provided them with food and wealth while they were alive. The folk of the Flow simply take their dead to “body pits” (deep, quicklime-lined holes dug by city workers) and dump them there. The body pits are covered up at the end of each month and new pits dug elsewhere, so their location changes regularly, but they are always within a quarter mile of the edge of the Flow, and at least half a mile from any other part of the city. [sblock=Knowledge (Local) or Gather Information DC 15]The pits are rumored to attract ghouls and —even more foul— living cannibals, though the authorities deny these tales.[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 10]Constructed from whatever materials its inhabitants could find to use, the neighborhood now known as Beggars’ Flow is a rambling warren of narrow, twisting streets that curve back on themselves, stop in unexpected dead-ends, or cross
other roads completely without warning or any form of signs to tell a traveler where he might be. Many people have gotten lost in the Flow, and not all of them have survived to tell of the experience. Gangs of thugs prowl the muddy streets, fighting over territory, stealing whatever they can find, and accosting strangers with demands for food or money. The thugs have no fear of the town guard, which ventures here only when it must.
As its name suggests, Beggars’ Flow is home to the poorest and most desperate of Malador’s citizens. Exactly how many people live here is unknown, though it is probably close to half of the city’s total population. Failed adventurers, camp followers, orphans, thieves, and every other manner of destitute, indolent, or otherwise unsavory specimen of humanity ends up in these dirty, half-finished hovels, amidst the tangle of muddy, dangerous streets. The district’s name was originally bestowed by the sneering inhabitants of Clifftop, and has been adopted with a kind of spiteful pride by the people of the Flow.
[sblock=DC 15]Although it has a deserved reputation for violence and crime, it would be an incorrect assumption that all inhabitants of Beggars’ Flow were fundamentally dishonest and dangerous... it would, however, be a prudent one. Desperation can push people to do things they would never normally consider, and there are very few in the Flow who aren’t desperate. The Flow is also a favored hiding place for those who have committed serious crimes in the other districts of the city. Make it to the Flow before being captured, then wait out any watch the town guards set up, and you’re unlikely to ever be arrested for the crime.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Government of Malador*
Malador is ruled by a Council, a body whose title suggests a degree of democracy that does not actually exist. New Council members _are_ elected by vote, but only on the death or dismissal of one of the current Councilors. Additionally, only those who have paid for electoral licenses may take part in the vote. In theory, purchase of the 100-gp license proves the voter’s commitment to the success and stability of Malador. [sblock=Knowledge (Local) or (Nobility & Royality), or Gather Information DC 10]In practice, especially as there is no limit to the number of licenses an individual can buy, it puts all electoral power in the hands of the rich. Not surprisingly, all the Councilors for the last forty years have come from the Clifftop district.[/sblock]
There are seven Councilors at any given time. As noted above, appointment is for life unless the Councilor is dismissed, an event that can occur only with the unanimous vote of the other six Council members. Otherwise, a simple majority vote is enough to carry all other decisions.
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) DC 14]In theory, Councilors are not paid a salary for their work. In practice, they have control over all of the city’s financial decisions, including taxation, business licenses, municipal projects, and so forth, which gives them several highly lucrative sources of income.
[sblock=DC 16](i) All seven Councilors regularly receive “benefices” from
persons with an interest in upcoming Council decisions.
These gifts may take the form of valuable works of art, free
samples of a merchant’s wares, or an out-and-out bribe of
gold pieces.
(ii) Councilors have the right to charge the city for expenses
incurred in their work, and the definition of “expenses” is
notoriously vague. Councilors have charged the city for such
diverse purchases as clothing, a new carriage (and horses to
draw it), theater tickets, meals, and their servants’wages.
(iii) The Councilors are in the perfect position to ensure that
lucrative monopolies end up in their own hands, or in the
hands of their immediate families. Councilors own controlling
interests in the Excise House, Malador wharves, the
boatyards, and the Lost Angel Theater, as well as many other
important businesses and properties throughout the city.[/sblock]
In short, Malador’s government is based on a system of blatant graft and corruption. Power is concentrated in the hands of the wealthy, and everything is set up to ensure that the power—and the wealth—stays where it is. There are frequent grumbles about this in the tap rooms and market places of the city, but no one really expects things to change nor has tried to change them. There’s a general assumption (actively encouraged by agents in the pay of the Council) that any new regime would be just as corrupt, and probably more oppressive than the present one.[/sblock]

*Trade and Finance*
The city of Malador raises its finances from three sources:
1. Excise/Taxes: Due to the complexity of monitoring trade in most items, Malador charges tax on only three types of goods: treasure, seafood, and arms and armor.[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 12]• Treasure recovered from the Drowning Towers is assessed at a rate of 50 percent of its appraised value. This is achieved by having Excise officials calculate the total
value of the items recovered and pay half that value to the agents who recovered them.
• The sale of arms and armor within the city is subject to a tax of one-fifth of the price for which they are sold. This means that weapons and armor purchased within the city generally cost more than elsewhere.
• Catches brought to Malador wharves are charged a tax of 17 copper pieces for every 10 pounds of fish. This rate is a recent increase (it was previously 15 copper pieces).[/sblock]
2. Fines: Malador’s legal system imposes fines as a standard form of punishment, with floggings or time in the stocks reserved only for those who cannot pay the fines.[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 14]Maladoran justice recognizes only three types of  rimes. These are crimes of property (arson, burglary, theft, or vandalism, and performing a licensed activity without a license), crimes of person (assault, murder, or rape), and crimes of state (treason).
If the accused cannot pay the fine assessed for a crime of property or person, he is given an alternative sentence based on the fine amount.
[sblock=DC 16]Crimes of Property: The standard sentence for a crime of property is a fine equal to three times the value of the stolen or damaged goods.
Crimes of Person: The standard sentence for a crime of person is a fine based on the nature and extent of the injury.
Crimes of State: The punishment for all crimes of state is death by hanging.[/sblock][/sblock]
3. Licenses: Anyone seeking to open a place of business in Malador must pay an annual fee for the privilege of maintaining his or her profession. This fee is assessed based on the physical size of the place of business (which is one of the reasons shops in the Harborside tend to be small), as well as on the type of goods sold.
Malador also requires boat-owners to purchase a license to moor their vessels in the harbor. This license costs 1 gold piece per year per foot of length of the vessel. While PCs are unlikely to acquire trade licenses, they need a weapons license if they intend to carry weapons or wear armor in public places within the city. These licenses cost a daunting 2 gold pieces per week, payable in advance. Few people can afford such an extravagant sum, but an alternative does exist, as is explained in “Defenses of Malador,” below.
Performing any licensed activity without a license is a crime; individuals found enacting such a crime must immediately pay for the required license, plus a 1 gold piece “processing fee,” or be arrested. 

*Defenses of Malador*
In theory, Malador is wide open for conquest. It not only lacks a city wall, but it has no standing army. Instead, the city’s defense is left in the hands of a volunteer militia, much as it was in the days when Malador was still a village. As a volunteer force, the militia is unpaid, but members are permitted to go armed on the city streets without paying for a weapons license, since they must be ready to defend the city at any time. Since the only requirement on members is that they attend at least one training session per month, most adventurers and mercenaries who live in Malador sign up with the militia in order to save themselves the cost of the license.
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 12, or member of the militia]Membership in the militia is open to all adults who retain the use of all four limbs and at least one eye. Although there is no pay, militia members are guaranteed certain considerations in the event that they are mobilized by the city:
• 50 gold pieces for reporting to a town guard barracks building within 4 hours of a mobilization being announced • 50 gold pieces per limb or eye lost while defending the
city during a period of mobilization
Militia members who fail to respond to a mobilization announcement within 8 hours, or who fail to follow orders once mobilized, are automatically considered guilty of treason. The punishment in all cases is immediate execution without trial.[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 8]Malador has a Town Guard approximately 200 strong. This force is split into equal shifts for night and day, with each shift working 12 hours. These guards wear bright red tabards and leather armor, and carry a spear, a club, or both. They usually travel in groups of five, consisting of 4 guardsmen and a squad leader. 
[sblock=DC 10]The guards do not maintain a regular presence in Beggars’ Flow, though from time to time they make a large-scale incursion (30 or more guards) therein.
[sblock=DC 15]The hundred guards on active duty at any one time are usually distributed as follows:
• 20 to guard the entrance gates to Clifftop
• 30 on duty in the streets of the Harborside
• 30 on duty in the streets of the Foot
• 5 on duty in the Harborside barracks
• 15 on duty in the Foot barracks buildings (5 per building)[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or (Nobility & Royalty) DC 14, or Clifftop resident]The Clifftop Guard is employed by the inhabitants of the Clifftop district rather than the city. Similar in ability to their more common counterparts, these 40 men and women are nonetheless substantially better trained and equipped and are mounted on horses.[/sblock]

Ready-made characters can attempt Knowledge checks (mostly Geography, History and Local) or, in some cases, Gather Information checks to know more about these things. There's also a list of well-known landmarks, but I'll copy-paste that at a later time (the map for those is in this post, however). Right now I'm heading for bed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2005)

Can't get away without having me join 

*Ghuntomas of Thorn; *  
*human hunter 1;* 
medium humaniod (human);
*Init * +2; *Senses * Listen +7, Spot +7, Perceptive;
*Languages*: Common, (+4 others).
----------------------------
*AC * 15, active 3, passive 2; -2 acp
*DR*: 1d2/magic
*HP * 10 (HD 1d4+6)  
*Fort * +4, *Ref * +4, *Will * +5; 
----------------------------
*Spd * 30'; 
*Melee*: longsword +5 (1d8/19-20/x2);
*Ranged*: longbow +5 (1d8/x3) Range 100', 20 arrows; 
*Attack Options*: terrain advantage (ally gains +1 cover bonus/enemy gains -1 cover bonus/reduce terrain movement), war leader 1 (grant allies +4 for flanking)
*Base Atk * +1, Grapple +1; 
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 10.
*XP*: 1100
*Traits*: Intelligent, Perceptive
*Feats*: War Leader (1), Tactics of the Mind (1)
*Skills*: _Athletics 4, Perception 4, Stealth 4, Wilderness Lore 4_; Balance 4 (+4), Climb 4 (+2), Disable Device 4 (+8), Handle Animal 4 (+4), Heal 4 (+7), Hide 4 (+4), Jump 4 (+2), Knowledge 4 (+8, Local, History, Geography, Nature), Listen 4 (+7), Move Silently 4 (+4), Open Lock 4 (+6), Ride 4 (+4), Search 4 (+8), Sense Motive 4 (+7), Spot 4 (+7), Survival 4 (+7), Swim 4 (+2), Tumble 4 (+4), Use Rope 4 (+6)
*Possessions*: longsword (15gp, 4lbs), longbow (76gp, 6lbs, 20 arrows), leather (10gp, 15lbs), light wooden shield (3gp, 5lbs), backpack (2gp, 2lbs), flint and steel (1gp).
*Money*: 93 gp.
*Encumbrance*: 33 lbs; Load: Light (33lbs)
---------------------------- 
*Description*:  Ghuntomas is a tall wild haired individual in his early thirties.  With dark brown eyes and a tanned complexion as well as a generally unkept nature, he looks rather disheveled.  He usually wears his traveling leathers, carrying his sword and shield in hand as he moves through the wilds.  At home outside the comforts of a big city, Malador is a strange sight to him.

*Personality*: Ghuntomas is a lone wolf of little words.  Wise and intelligent though, when he does speak those around would do well to pay attention.  He speaks with a gruff voice, not normally associated with someone charismatic, but his words carry weight and he knows it.  Out in the wilds he is accustomed to tracking prey and taking advantage of timing and location.  Usually a trusting, honest fellow he has become somewhat jadded recently.  He does not trust sorcerors and their foul magics but will not rush to conclusions unless he knows who the archanist is (see below).

*History*: A practiced hunter from a small thorpe in Borat called Thorn, Ghuntomas is an accomplised woodsman.  Until only recently he was widower livingwith his one grown son almost ready to get out on his own.  Last year during a difficult winter in the forests of Borat a stranger came to Thorn.  The stranger was hurt and asked for shelter.  It had looked like wolves had found the stranger late at night in the deep forest.  

Ghuntomas, being an honourable and kind person agreed to take in the stranger where the rest of the village shunned him.  For two days the stranger stayed with them, regaining his strength.  While Ghuntomas' son was carring for the stranger Ghuntomas went out into the forest to try and find out what had caused the wolves in the area to grow so bold.  With little luck in the heavy snows he returned home late the next night.

The scene in his hovel will haunt him for the rest of his days.  The room was bathed in blood and neither his son nor the stranger was anywhere to be found.  Disturbing signs had been drawn in the blood on the walls and a great circle and star pattern filled the floor of the small cabin.  Great rending scratches in the dirt withing the circle look as if some great beast had rent the ground.

That very night Ghuntomas left Thorn following what information he could find about the stranger.  Still he hunts him as he arrives in Malador looking for some clues that his son could still live and if not to take revenge on the stranger.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 18, 2005)

What's the modern take on Arcanists in Malador? Are the revered, despised, ignored, killed on sight... Just curious.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm thinking of playing an Armiger — I love the idea of a dude decked out in heavy armor just standing there and taking a beating.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2005)

A hunter for me. I want to see how well I can boost my friends.


----------



## Einan (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd love to play a berserker if you'll have me.

Einan


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2005)

Some preliminary work...[sblock]*Grendel*, 
Male Armiger 1;
medium humaniod (human);
Init +0; Senses Listen -1, Spot -1;
Languages: Common, plus 3 others.
----------------------------
AC 14 (+3 heavy shield), active +4, passive +3;
DR: 1d6+1/magic
HP 14 (HD 1d4+10)
Fort +5 (+4 Con), Ref +1, Will +0 (-1 Wis);
----------------------------
Spd 30';
Melee: +4 (longsword 1d8+3/19-20/x2; dagger 1d4+3/19-20/x2);
Ranged: +1 (dagger 1d4+3/10 ft/19-20/x2);
Attack Options: n/a
Base Atk +4, Grapple +4;
Combat Gear: chainmail armor, heavy shield (+3 defense), torches (6)
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 12.
XP: 0
Traits: Brave (immune to fear effects), Resilient Toughness (heal up to 18 hp/day as full-round action)
Feats: Diehard, Endurance
Skills: Athletics group +7 (4 ranks, +3 Str); _Craft/Master Armorer +8 (+4 Con*)_, Climb +7 (4 ranks, +3 Str), Handle Animal +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha), Intimidate +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha), Jump +7 (4 ranks, +3 Str), Profession/Fisherman +3 (4 ranks, -1 Wis), Swim +7 (4 ranks, +3 Str), Wilderness Lore +3 (4 ranks, -1 Wis) (6*4=24 sp).
Class Abilities: Master armorer*, tough as nails, armor mastery.
Possessions: backpack [bedroll, 6 torches, 50 ft. silk rope, waterskin, flint & steel]
Encumbrance: Light load.
----------------------------
*Description and Personality*: Grendel is short and stocky, with skin and hair bleached and bronzed by the sun.  His muscular arms are covered with tattoos, a reminder of his days at sea, and his body is laced with scars, a remnant of his participation in bare knuckles fighting contests on the docks during shore leave.  Stubborn and methodical, Grendel has a hard time making quick decisions, aiming, instead, to outlast all opponents and detractors.  Life for the young man is nothing but a war of attrition, and he fully intends to be the last man standing.

*Background*: Born to some poor fishermen in the Harborside district of Malador, Grendel was sent to work on the boats at an early age.  After working on boats for most of his young life and spending his nights in seedy bare-knuckles boxing matches, Grendel found himself working with a man named Krum as a guard.  He doesn't quite remember how he came to work for Krum, but he seems to recall that it involved a particularly nasty loss in one of the fights.  But he can't be sure of that, either, as he's had too many concussions to count.  In any case, he found himself caring for a pack of vicious mutts and guarding a huge warehouse a short distance from where he grew up.  One thing led to another, Krum sold out, and Grendel found himself looking for work.  He currently works for hire, providing guard work for caravans and in town mercenary work (he's not above working someone over for a few coins).  His parents are still alive, and he sees them whenever possible, diverting his money their way as often as he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Nov 18, 2005)

*Gregghor Bearbait, Berserker 1*

Meet Gregghor, the shrieking Barbarian

[sblock]Gregghor Bearbait
Human Berserker 1
Init +6; Senses Listen +1, Spot +1
Languages: Common 
----------------------------
AC Active 12, Passive 10
DR: 1d4/magic
HP 18 (HD 1d4+8+3 con+3 toughness)
Reserve Points 18
Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +2 
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: Maul +5 (2d6+6/x3) or
Melee: Dagger +5 (1d4+4/19-20) or
Ranged: Javelin +3 (1d6+4/x2/30 ft.)
Attack Options: Chew, bite, gnaw, crush, beat into submission, crush into paste, smear into lumpy mass of formerly mobile flesh, etc.
Base Atk +1, Grapple +5; 
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.
XP: 0
Class Features: Berserk Strength, Berserk Speed
Traits: Mountain Folk: Tough as Stone, Mighty Build
Feats: Improved Initiative, Cleave 1
 Skills: Athletics 4; Balance +3 (1ranks), Climb +8 (4 ranks), Heal +2 (1 ranks), Hide +3 (1 ranks), Jump +8 (4 ranks), Move Silently +3 (1 ranks), Survival +5 (4 ranks), Swim +8 (4 ranks)
Martial Weapon Profs: Maul, Greatclub, Battleaxe
Possessions: Maul (Bonecrusher), 1 dagger, 2 javelins in a quiver at hip, Bearskin cloak, Leather Backpack containing fishhook, flint and steel, traveler’s outfit, waterskin, several small palm sized “good luck” stones, assorted tattoos and scars
Encumbrance: 52 lbs, Light 100 lbs, Medium 200 lbs, Heavy 300 lbs.
----------------------------

Ugly as sin and twice as mean in a fight, Gregghor earned his surname by being the bait in several bear hunts.  He earned his bloody reputation by killing a bear with only a rock.  He's ugly, illspoken, smells bad and laughs at inappropriate times.  Society does not interest him and society would be quite happy to be rid of him.  All in all, he's a great guy to have at your back if you're planning some violence.

Gregghor hails from the Gray Steppes, and has seen most of his tribe migrate to the city to give up the old ways.  He's not committed to this step as a means of survival, but he has spoken with his tribal shaman, who has given him the task of seeking out something the shaman only knew as the Ebon Way. Thus he has headed to Malador to find out what he may.  He still respects the old ways of living, and is a bit unsure whether the city is a step up or a step down.  He's a pretty open fellow, as far as people go, choosing to trust them until he's been disproven.  He is leery of magic, having seen very little of it and heard much of demon summoners and diabolic acts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Got room for one more?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2005)

Time for a quick head count:
Ferrix
Kajamba Lion
Festy_Dog
Ambrus
Erekose13
Einan
Frukathka

Hmm... That makes seven... Oh well, the more the merrier  That does mean, though, that everybody should make a 1st-level character so the adventure doesn't begin as too much of a cakewalk.
But that's the limit for now, though I guess alternatives are welcome to make a queue. 

I'll get back to you on the arcanist issue a bit later, Ambrus, right now I'm just making a quick post before heading to sauna.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll get a character up before Monday morning.


----------



## Einan (Nov 18, 2005)

Dig.  I modified Gregghor so he's now first level.  I'm looking forward to screaming fun!

Einan


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm thinking along the lines of an archer, or perhaps a thief. I'll have it up sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2005)

Modified Grendel to level 1.

Nick


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ghuntomas is 1st level now.  Need to add descriptive stuff still.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 19, 2005)

First, after checking Dark Harbor through, there were no specific mentions on inclinations towards arcanists, nor were there any in the Swordlands piece in the IH main book. As a general guideline, you can expect people to react as under the Mystical Power write-up in IH, though specifics vary depending on circumstance and specific spell used.

Next, it seems that you're missing your second Berserker Ability, Einan. The table only lists Extra Berserk Ability, but the actual write-up tells that a beginning Berserker has two abilities. By my understanding, you gain one of Berserk Strength, Berserk Mind or Berserk Speed, and then you get one of your choice that you qualify for.

Kajamba, I hope you're familiar with the changes to the Armiger here. Don't worry, unless you had meant to focus heavily on Defense feats, all the changes are upgrades.

Then, some character organizatorial matters. Could everybody list their Armor Class as "AC [normal AC value], Active [active bonus to AC], Passive [passive bonus to AC]"? That's the format I'm most accustomed to reading (being the one I use myself).
Also, I'd prefer if you listed your skills so that you first have the skill groups with the ranks in them, then followed by each individual skill in alphabetical order, including those bought as part of skill groups. For example, Gregghor Bearbait's skills line would look like this: 







> Skills: _Athletics 4;_ Balance +3 (1ranks), Climb +8 (4 ranks), Heal +2 (1 ranks), Hide +3 (1 ranks), Jump +8 (4 ranks), Move Silently +3 (1 ranks), Survival +5 (4 ranks), Swim +8 (4 ranks)



Beyond the order of skills, you can use whatever order and marking style for ranks/total bonus you want.

Also, having at least one character that has some "face" skills is advantageous in the adventure, though not required. 

The landmarks and some famous people coming at some point.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2005)

I think Ghuntomas of Thorn is finished.  A dark past and a villainous quarry should make for an interesting character.  I may revise his 'of small words' if I find that he is difficult/boring to post for.  But for now I think the wise and intelligent words will be enough to try and work from.

Re: starting gold, I assumed max, but have plenty left over. Let me know if you want to do that another way.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 19, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Kajamba, I hope you're familiar with the changes to the Armiger here. Don't worry, unless you had meant to focus heavily on Defense feats, all the changes are upgrades.



Cool.  I'll check that out.  In the meantime, I've made the other changes as requested (I do need to add in armor check penalties into the skills, but I'll do that when I've done my background).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2005)

I may have to bow out for the time being as it seems I'm going to be absent for what could be a couple of weeks. There's plenty of interest but if another character is needed by the time I get back I'd be content to throw my lot in again.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2005)

Max. starting gold works fine.

Too bad you can't join in right now, Festy. When you get back, we'll see if you could get incorporated at that point. It'd be sad to stop you from getting in because of unavoidable issues.

Like the history, Erekose. I've already got a couple of ideas how I could tie it in to the adventure.

I'm tentatively setting the starting post on Wednesday, with the rest of the setting information getting up this Monday (not enough computer time when I'm at my folks' for the weekend, I'm afraid).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 20, 2005)

I've added a personality and backstory to Grendel, and changed Profession/Sailor to Profession/Fisherman.

As a side note, I will be away from my computer for most of the upcoming week, starting Wednesday night, due to the Thanksgiving holiday here (I'm going back home for the four day weekend).  I might have to pick things up when I get back, as I can't promise that I'll be able to post regularly until then.

Nick


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm working up a Thief. Are there any fine points I should know?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh, right you U.S. people have Thanksgiving coming up. Would it be better for everybody if we delayed the actual start to the beginning of the next week?

Can't think of any fine points for thieves. You might consider being a minor noble living at Clifftop.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2005)

No need to delay on my part, though I'm a Canuck.  Waiting till after Thanksgiving is fine by me anyways.

Glad you liked the history, thought it might be nice to have a bit of prejudice show up amongst the party.  No real in fighting cause I'm not a fan of that, but not everyone has to be best of friends right off the bat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Oh, right you U.S. people have Thanksgiving coming up. Would it be better for everybody if we delayed the actual start to the beginning of the next week?



Fine by me. I've got my character half done. I'll have it up soon.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2005)

Whenever you want to start is fine with me; I'm likewise in Canada. Sorry I haven't posted a draft of my character yet, I've been reading up on Arcanists and the magic system trying to wrap my brain around it. I'll try to have something up later tonight.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2005)

Added some of the expanded information available to characters to the original post. You can roll once for each sblock that you're eligible. In some cases, there's another sblock inside the first one, if your original roll was enough to beat the DC for the inner one, you can also read that. You don't reroll for sblocks inside sblocks.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2005)

I have none of those skills, but could I make untrained checks for the Harborside information, as that's where my PC grew up?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Knowledge rolls: [sblock]Rolls
Gray Steppe:
History: 18 (DC12)
Geography: 23 (DC18)
Arcana: dont have it
Bleakwater:
Geography: 14 (DC13, failed vs. DC 15)
Gather Information: dont have it untrained, 5 failed.
Borat:
Geography: 10 (DC 15 failed!  thats where he comes from...)
History: 18 (DC 14)
Drowning Towers: 
Geography: 16 (DC10/15, failed vs. 18)
Local: 15 (DC10/15, failed vs. 18)
Harborside:
Local: 21 (DC 14)[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 22, 2005)

Dalamar, are there any mentions of active Arcanists in the city or its environs? How many are there known to be and what are they known for having done? It'd be nice to know how rare they actually are in the setting so I'd have some idea of where my character might fit in. :\


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2005)

There are two arcane characters mentioned in the adventure, and neither of them advertises their skills. If confronted in battle, they aren't going to hide the fact, and they don't go around suppressing rumors about them. 
In general, the treatment of magic and magic-users varies from fear and fearful respect to outright hostility. Arcanists are likely to be known for other matters than their spellcasting, such as being a sage or alchemist, or other such things.

Oh, and everybody can feel free to look up the information for their character's home area without a roll. There are no absolute secrets in the sblocks, merely information that not all characters are expected to know off the cuff.


----------



## Einan (Nov 22, 2005)

Dalamar,

I updated Gregghor to try to provide some vague plot hooks.  I'm game with starting whenever you are.  I look forward to some Iron Fun.

Einan


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2005)

Again, information added to the original post. In addition to sblocked text, Clifftop, Beggar's Flow and Defenses of Malador had some non-sblocked info added. And remember, if the DC is 10 or less, the Knowledge check can be attempted untrained.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry I haven't yet posted a character; I've been busier then expected this week. I have been mulling it over quite a bit though, I just have to sit down and type it out. I haven't seen a whole lot of movement on this thread over the last few days though. I'm still interested, though I'd like to know when you're aiming to start Dalamar.

Edit: Dalamar, is there any mention in the city's description of chuches, schools, universities or libraries either private or public? Since my character's background focuses a great deal on knowledge I'm looking for people or places to add into my character history. It'd also be good to know what religions, if any, are popular in the city.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2005)

Lessee, I've finally gotten around to getting the landmarks done too. Well, half of 'em since I went to bed by that point as of this writing. They do include some information on religion. The number and letter match those in the landmark map (as fuzzy as it is) and the letter comes from one of Commercial, Entertainment, Government, Judicial, Lodging, Manufacturing, Religious, or Sights.
Unless otherwise specified, the first piece of information (non-sblocked) is general knowledge to those who have been in Malador for even a little while. Recent arrivals can make a Knowledge (Local) DC 5 check to know those.

*1S. Deluge Memorial*
The Deluge Memorial was professionally sculpted from stone, and seems almost to celebrate the coming of the deluge. It depicts a huge wave as it engulfs a small village; yet, emerging from the other side of the wave is a great city, resplendent with towers and banners. The memorial is 12 feet high from its base to the crest of the wave, and nearly 20 feet across. The tallest buildings in the memorial stand some 3 feet high, while the cottages of the swamped village are no more than 6 inches to a side.
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or (History) DC 15]This is actually the second such memorial. In the immediate aftermath of the deluge, the people of Malador constructed a memorial for those who had died: a cairn built of stones from the victims’ destroyed homes. The cairn stood for over eighty years until the Council determined to tear it down and replace it with a new memorial. The Council felt that the original memorial lacked grandeur, and had no connection with the majority of Malador’s citizens. (After all, the city had been only a small farming village in those days.) The decision caused a small amount of controversy at the time, but has been forgotten by all but a handful of locals today.[/sblock]

*2G. Excise House*
This two-story stone building overlooks the wharves and boatyards of Malador’s Harborside. Broad, flat steps lead up to the front of the building, where double doors open into a large hall. Above the doors is a great bronze shield embossed with the city’s crest: a ship and a tower.
Within the hall is a roped-off queue that wends its way to a series of desks on the far side. Any ship’s master entering the harbor must report here with a stamped cargo manifest from the Wharves Office (Location 5C). He must then pay any duties listed on the manifest, after which he is issued a moorage token. This token must then be returned to the Wharves Office as proof that all excise has been paid and that the vessel has official permission to remain in the harbor. The Excise House is open throughout the day and night to process traffic (and to collect taxes).
Characters returning from expeditions to the Drowning Towers must also come to the Excise House in order to get their haul to assessed and be paid for what they’ve recovered. This is the most likely reason for PCs to come here, and they will find the excise officials brisk and efficient. The officials are well paid and closely monitored to ensure their honesty and integrity—and they know it.
[sblock=Gather Information DC 10]A large flight of stairs (marked “Officials Only” in both
Common and Sea Speech) leads up from the hall to offices
on the second story. Officials in these offices collate the
paperwork received in the hall and store the collected excise
revenue in a series of metal chests. These chests are constantly
rotated, with town guards arriving to collect a loaded
chest and replace it with an empty one every 2 hours.[/sblock]
Every Excise official has a brass handbell concealed under his or her desk. These bells are sufficiently loud to be heard anywhere within the building and up to 50 feet away outside
the building.

*3C. Exotic Treasures*
Those items recovered from the Drowning Towers need to be sold in order for the Council to profit from the expeditions, and Exotic Treasures is where those sales take place. A four-story wooden building on the outskirts of the Harborside, the shop is unusual for taking up all four floors of the building and for its brilliant, cobalt blue paintjob and bright yellow signs.
Most of the stock in the store consists of jewelry and works of art recovered from the Masters’ towers. These include statues, statuettes, bracelets, necklaces, rings, torcs, circlets, and many other decorative items fashioned from precious materials such as jade, coral, onyx, gold, silver, and other precious stones and metals of all kinds. The store’s stock is organized according to its value.
The most common and least expensive items are on the first floor; this the only floor that can be accessed without an appointment. In specific terms, the first floor offers goods valued up to 15 gold pieces; entrance to all other floors is permitted only to those who have made prior arrangements and have convinced the proprietor they have the means to purchase his more valuable goods. 
The second-floor items are valued from 15 to 250 gold pieces, and the third-floor items from 250 to 1,000 gold. Items in excess of these amounts, including those rare artifacts that appear to have some kind of enchantment upon them, are stored on the fourth floor. Gaining entrance to the upper floors requires at least 48 hours notice and a demonstration that the applicant has at least as much disposable cash as the minimum cost of an item on that floor.
The proprietor of the store is Halgyn Polle, a retired fortune-hunter who in his adventuring days undertook several expeditions to the Drowning Towers. A skilled warrior and also a learned man, Polle enjoys whiling away the hours by relating tales of his adventures to his customers, telling them how the items in his store were recovered.
He is always ready to chat to others who have been to the Towers, and to hear their stories in exchange for his own. Despite his glib and hearty nature, however, Polle is sharpeyed and careful. He keeps a keen eye on anyone in his store.

*4M. Malador Boatyards*
The boatyards occupy the northern part of the waterfront. There are four dry-docks here where ships can be built, repaired, or overhauled. The dry-docks are almost always occupied, and there are often a number of other vessels waiting to be called in for work.
Owned by Council member Lox Virrenet, the boatyards
employ some twenty carpenters, metalworkers, and sailmakers on a more-or-less permanent basis. The exact number and composition of the staff varies according to the work being done. The boatyards are designed to handle the construction, repair, or maintenance of two classes of vessel, with two dry-docks designed for use with each class of vessel.
The boatyard is busy and noisy throughout the daylight hours, with a constant sound of hammering and sawing, as well as frequent shouts and arguments between the crews working on the boats. The workers are kept very busy, and rarely have time to stop and talk. 

*5C. Malador Wharves & Fish Market*
The wharves occupy the southern half of the waterfront. They consist of six long wooden piers, overlooked by an equal number of warehouses. Vessels dock here to unload their cargo and then moor out in the harbor for the remainder of their stay. The wharves are busiest at sundown and sunrise: Depending on whether a boat’s occupants are daytime or night fisherfolk, this is when most fishing vessels are either leaving the harbor or arriving at the docks.
Ships’ masters must come to the small office in between the warehouses in order to show their moorage tokens after they have paid their excise. If a ship’s master fails to produce a moorage token within 24 hours of arriving in the harbor, his or her vessel is subject to being seized. This is a crime of property with a fine equal to three times the amount of excise due on the ship’s cargo (to a minimum of 10 gold pieces).
Once a ship is ready to depart the harbor, its master must pay the moorage fees before being issued a pilot’s token. Without one of these tokens, no harbor pilot will agree to guide the vessel back out to sea. The warehouses overlooking the wharves are the site of the daily Malador Fish Market. This market is thronged with people throughout the day, either buying fresh fish or else busily salting, pickling, or drying yesterday’s catch in preparation for the winter. The sheer number of people makes this a good place to hear rumors and to catch up on news.

*6L. Mast & Mainsail*
This three-story wooden building is the only inn on Harborside. There are many taverns in the district, serving various kinds of food and drink, but the Mast & Mainsail is the only one offering nightly accommodation. Run by retired fisherman Delohan Jex, the inn caters mainly to the occasional passengers who take berths on the trading vessels that travel up and down the Malador River. Delohan doesn’t think much of the “inland sailors” who ply the river, if truth be told, but he’s more than happy to take their money for food and drink and to provide their passengers with accommodation.
The Mast & Mainsail has four private rooms for hire at 1 gp a night. The rooms are suitable for two guests each, and are plainly furnished but comfortable. The inn also has a common room on the second floor with eight beds. Each of these can be rented for 3 sp a night, and are as good as those in the 2-person rooms—they just don’t offer the same privacy.

*7M. Municipal Construction*
Municipal Construction has a monopoly on major engineering and architectural projects in the city. If bridge needs to be built or repaired, a new road installed, or a major new city building constructed, Municipal Construction is all but sure to get the work. It is owned by Councilor Atrem Neele, one of the very people who make the decisions as to who will get the city’s contracts.
Municipal Construction’s facilities on the Harborside are basically just a front office for handling the administrative needs of the company. Apart from two clerks who make appointments and handle the company’s billing and payroll requirements, the opulently appointed two-story building is usually empty. A large “office of the president” is located on the second floor, but goes almost entirely unused: the Councilor visits the building for no more than an hour a week.

*8J. Guard Barracks*
There are actually four of these buildings in the city: one at the Harborside, right next to the Excise House, and three in the Foot. Each is a single-story stone building with a metal door. A shield hangs from a post at the front of each building, emblazoned with the city’s symbol.  Bright red banners, matching the color of the guards’ tabards, also hang from the post.
Five guardsmen are always on duty at each barracks room, and there are facilities for five more. There are also three cells in each building, with each cell capable of holding up to 8 prisoners comfortably, and twice that if the guards simply shove in as many as will fit.

*9J. The Stocks*
Criminals who cannot pay their fines are brought here for flogging and placement in the stocks. There are two whipping posts where prisoners are manacled for their floggings, and six sets of stocks. Floggings take place only once a week, immediately after sentencing, but there are usually some people in the stocks at any given time. 
There are usually two or more baskets near the stocks containing stones or rotten vegetables. People passing by can stop to throw these at the prisoners if they wish.

*10R. Temple of the Mariner*
Prior to the deluge, the people of Malador were not a particularly religious folk, more interested in the here-and-now than the hereafter. Having seen their world completely altered in the blink of an eye, however, some people began taking a lot more interest in questions of religion.
Given the destructive power the sea had demonstrated during the Master’s War, and their newfound reliance on it for a large part of their diet, it is no surprise that one of the  dominant theologies to emerge in the last hundred years was centered around a nautical deity known as the Ancient Mariner. 
[sblock=Knowledge (Religion) or Gather Information DC 15]Those who follow the Rite of the Ancient Mariner believe that the world was originally entirely ocean, under the lordship of a powerful deity they call the Mariner. However, the Masters raised land out of the waters and  sought dominion over it. For thousands of years they succeeded, until the Mariner finally tired of their arrogance and their warring and cast them down into the oceans once more. Followers of the faith believe that only by offering the Mariner their propitiation and reverence prevents him from destroying the land that remains.[/sblock]
The temple itself is a large wooden building with a ramshackle appearance. It is built entirely from the “Providence of the Mariner”: driftwood and other materials washed up on shore. The building could plausibly hold a hundred people or more, but there are rarely more than forty at any one service. These services are held every day at high tide, but only priests of the Rite are expected to attend them all. Laity may attend whenever they are able. At each service, the priests implore the Mariner not to engulf the world, and offer him gifts for his forbearance.
Despite the somewhat apocalyptic nature of their religion, the followers of the Rite are generally quite friendly and open with strangers, provided these outsiders are not openly
opposed to their beliefs.

*11J. The Yardarm*
Located at the mouth of the Malador River, at the end of Harborside Road, the yardarm is a ship’s mast that has been converted into the city’s gallows. Next to the gallows are eight metal gibbets on poles, into which the corpses of executed criminals are placed after being hanged.
Executions are actually fairly rare in Malador (mainly due to the culprits of serious crimes not being captured), but all eight of the gibbets are almost always occupied, even if by wholly skeletal remains. The authorities leave the corpses of executed criminals in place until they have a new candidate to replace the older ones.

[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or Gather Information DC 20, or Beggar's Flow resident[/sblock]*12E. Bloody Banner Arena*
Within the Flow, the arena is well known as a site of deadly gladiatorial fights, but rumors are only just beginning to trickle out to the other districts about what goes on here.
This large, ramshackle building lies in the heart of Beggars’ Flow, dominating the area around it. It stands half again as high as the common shanties of the Flow and is unusual because much of it is constructed from earthen bricks and stone. Only the doors and roof are built of the traditional Beggars’ Flow materials: cast-off planks from lumber yards on the outskirts of the city and discarded sails from the harbor.
In addition to its unusual height and construction materials, the arena is distinctive for two other reasons. The first is its girth: roughly circular in shape, it is close to 100 feet in diameter. The second is the series of red banners that hang from the outer walls. There are twenty of these in all, ranging in color from a bright crimson to a dark purplish-red stain.

*14L. The Rat’s Burrow*
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 10]The Rat’s Burrow is unique not just as the only inn within
the Beggars’ Flow, but as the only inn in Malador whose rooms are underground. This latter feature is a matter of necessity rather than choice; the typical building materials used in the Flow are not suitable for structures as large as an inn needs to be, nor are they safe enough that many would pay for the privilege of staying there. 
The Burrow squats on the edge of the Flow. Above ground, the only things that distinguish it from the other shanties in the area are a rudimentary copper still that sits beneath a canvas awning, and a series of strangled rats that hang from the lip of that awning.
[sblock=DC 15]Run by a foul-mouthed ex-bravo everyone calls “Adder”, the Burrow offers two products: First, it has a series of six tiny (10-foot-by-5-foot) subterranean rooms, each with a simple straw bed. These rooms can be hired for 5 sp per night—an expensive rate for the amenities, but not for the security that Adder and his two bouncers Talsin and Nurdo offer their guests.
Secondly, it offers a brutally raw alcoholic spirit Adder calls “rat’s blood.” Though he promises that the titular substance is not an ingredient, he does so with a sly smirk that makes many of his customers nervous. Amug of rat’s blood costs 2 cp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gather Information DC 20. Beggar's Flow Residents can also use Knowledge (Local)]*15C. Ulric’s Herbarium*
The Herbarium is one of only a handful of buildings in Beggars’ Flow to possess a second story, though those seeing it for the first time often wonder how it is that the structure remains standing. Its cantilevered walls and crooked design seem like they would blow over in a strong wind, even if they were built from proper materials. Ulric’s store is built
from the usual cast-offs common to Beggars’ Flow, making it even more remarkable.
The Herbarium is also unusual in its simple function. Stores of any kind are rare in the Flow, due to the risk of theft or burglary. Ulric has had few such problems, however—not after the first four people who tried to rob him ended up dead in a rather spectacular fashion. It’s rumored in the Flow that worse things happened to those men after they died, a rumor Ulric does nothing to deny. 
[sblock=DC 25]Ulric only opens his business after dark and closes at first light. Although the Herbarium does sell medicinal herbs of all kinds, Ulric also sells poisons he has created, and many of his customers prefer the cover of darkness.[/sblock][/sblock]

*16E. Bath House*
Overlooking the Malador River as well as the main caravan road from Borat, the Bath House is an impressive stone edifice, bounded on all sides by a deep verandah with a sculpted fence and colonnade. Within, the building features an airy atrium surrounded by ten private rooms, each containing an in-ground bath. Tunnels have been cut into the riverbank to allow water to flow into large copper tanks under the building, where the water is trapped and heated, then passed through to the bathing rooms.
Each private room costs 1 gold piece per hour to rent. This price includes as much hot water and soap as is wanted. Up to four people can share a booking. The bath house is a popular meeting place for lovers and business associates alike, as the staff are circumspect and the noise of the plumbing tends to drown out the sounds of low conversation.
The Bath House is open every day from dawn until midnight.

*17L. Bell & Whistle*
This two-story wooden building is the largest inn in Malador, capable of hosting no less than 110 guests: 90 in the fifteen large private rooms and the remainder in a single large dormitory.
The Bell & Whistle is clean and comfortable, with an efficient, helpful staff. It also has a popular tap room, with several varieties of ale and wine and hot food available in generous portions. The innkeep, Joshana Friel, has been running the business for nearly half of her sixty years. Almost all of the staff are her adult children and their families, and most of them grew up in the building.
Sleeping arrangements in the private (maximum six-person) rooms cost 5 sp per night per bed. Joshana reserves the right to fill empty beds in these rooms with strangers. Groups who want privacy therefore have to pay for any beds they aren’t going to use. Beds in the 20-person dormitory cost 2 sp per night.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2005)

*18R. Covenant of the Return*
[sblock=Knowledge (Religion) or Gather Information DC 15]In the immediate aftermath of the Masters’ War, the Covenant of the Return was a popular theology, but it has diminished as years have gone by without the promised return.The temple's location a symbol of the respect it once held, while its condition is a symbol of its declining fortunes.[/sblock]
According to the precepts of the Covenant of the Return, if the Masters’ War demonstrated anything, it was the immense power of that ancient race: these were clearly beings with powers beyond any mortal’s attainment. Those who follow the Covenant believe that the Masters were deities, or at the very least the personal servants of deities, and they have disappeared from the world not because they were destroyed but because they now battle in the heavens themselves. One day, the Covenant asserts, the Masters will return to judge those mortals they left behind.
The Covenant’s temple is located not far from the boundaries of Clifftop. The building is aging and in poor repair, with paint peeling off the wooden window shutters and poorly-patched holes in the roofing.
Only two priests remain of the Covenant’s clergy, and the congregation has only a few dozen people at each weekly service. 

*19S. Golden Towers*
This grandiose (some would say monstrous) piece of statuary overlooks the main caravan road from Borat, located not far from one of the Clifftop gates. A 20-foot-high sculpture of bronzed (supposedly gilded) towers jutting out of a graven sea, the piece was commissioned by the council 30 years ago. This work of art is seen by some as a monument to Malador’s wealth, and by others as a hideous eyesore.

*20E. Lost Angel Theater*
The Lost Angel Theater is the “Best Show in Town” according to the signs on its front wall. It’s also the only show in town. The various inns and taverns might hire a dancer or a minstrel for a few evenings at a time, but none of them offer the varied array of performers that the Lost Angel puts on week after week.
The theater is housed in a large brick and wood building on the outskirts of the city. This was the only location where Alban Relt, the theater’s owner, could afford a building large enough to house both the stage and seating for an audience of up to 100 persons. Despite its location, Relt still had to purchase land in a somewhat run-down location, which gives the Lost Angel an ambience of being slightly seedy.
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 15]Of course, seediness is a characteristic the Lost Angel would possess even if it were in the most opulent and well-maintained building in Clifftop. It’s not just that Alban Relt looks like an oily shyster shyster—which he regrettably does, despite being a fundamentally honest man— but also the theater’s line-up of acts. As much as Relt would like to host quality theatrical productions at the Lost Angel, the fact of it is that his attempts to do so have met with total disinterest from the people of Malador. In order to keep the theater financially viable, he’s had to hire sub-par acts that draw ticket sales.[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or Perform (any) DC 10]The line-up of acts at the Lost Angel is as follows:
• Serpentia, Queen of Snakes: A buxom young woman who dances on stage while draped in two constrictor snakes... and very little else;
•Mad Jordi Konton: A young man with a seemingly endless repertoire of bawdy songs;
• The Malador Players: A distinctively second-rate group of actors who perform short theatrical skits that are either mildly suggestive or outrageously slapstick;
• The Brothers Maletti: Two theatrical swordsmen who choreograph mock duels for the stage;
• The Veil Dancers: A group of 8 attractive young men and women who dance while wearing only fractionally more clothing than does Serpentia.
[sblock=DC 15]This line-up of sex and violence seems quite popular with the folk of the city, including such notables as Councilor Varas Rohdell. If Relt stuck to it and nothing else, he would probably make a tidy sum. However, he regularly sinks his profits into futile attempts to host “real” theatre.[/sblock][/sblock]

*21L. Malador Arms*
The Malador Arms is the most expensive inn in the city. All the rooms here are opulently, if somewhat tastelessly furnished. Equipped with four-poster beds and thick carpets, the rooms are designed for two people to share. Rooms cost 5 gp a night, which includes hot water for the tin bath located in each room.
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) DC 15]Unlike the other inns in the city, the Malador Arms is not privately owned, but operated by the city itself. The staff at the inn can be more than a little impersonal, and sometimes even rude toward guests. Slipping them a few silver pieces each night does wonders for their attitude, however.[/sblock]
The Malador Arms is a two-story stone building with a massive crest of the city on each of its walls. It has eighteen rooms available for rent.

*22J. Courthouse*
This impressive stone building has the crest of Malador emblazoned on its wall, but with the familiar ship and tower overlaid by a pair of giant iron manacles. Most of the time the building goes unused, but once a week Judge Mawen holds court, administering sentences to the criminals brought before her. Sentencing usually takes a matter of only a few hours, making the judge’s job one of the easiest and most profitable in the city. It’s probably not a surprise that Judge Mawen is related (by marriage) to Councilor Chyra Delorri.
The building is not especially large, despite its fortress-like walls. It contains a single courtroom (designed to hold a maximum of 20 persons), a chamber for the judge, and four holding cells for the criminals who are due to be tried. The judge’s chamber and the courtroom are opulently appointed to convey a sense of power and authority (and corruption, according to the more cynical—or astute—of Malador’s inhabitants).

*23C. Stockyards*
While many people who live in the Foot maintain a few chickens for their eggs and an occasional meal, there is little room within the city itself for larger animals. Instead, creatures such as sheep and cattle are raised in villages outside boundaries of Malador and then shipped to this Stockyard when they are ready for slaughter.
The stockyard contains twenty pens, each 40 feet to a side. Roughly three-quarters of these are given over to sheep, from which mutton is sold to the inhabitants of the Harborside and the Foot; the remainder of the pens contain cattle, whose more tender (and expensive) meat goes mainly to the people of Clifftop.
The stockyard is located on the edge of the city furthest from the ocean, downwind of the city proper.

*24L. The Old Pirate*
Proudly proclaiming itself the loudest, crudest, and most boisterous inn in Malador, the Old Pirate is owned by Pesk Dannitch, a retired guard. Whereas most of the guards viewed the adventurers who entered the towers as nothing more than hired mercenaries, Pesk always admired their courage, and when she retired she decided to establish an inn where these often larger-than-life folk would feel at home.
Pesk, a gray-haired but still spry woman in her mid-fifties, adopts a motherly attitude to any adventurers who cross her doorstep. She feeds them hearty meals, warns them about the dangers of the towers, and then sees them off on their dangerous task with a cheery wave. More than one adventurer has wondered if she’s entirely sane—before reflecting that he probably isn’t the best person to judge…
Pesk has a variety of rooms available, nine in total: three capable of holding one person, three that hold two, and three for four persons. A single-person room costs 4 sp per night, the two-person is 7 sp, and the four-person 12 sp. She also offers a ferry service to the Harborside from a short jetty below her inn. She can ferry two people across at a time, in a round trip taking about 10 minutes. The trip costs 2 cp per person per trip.

*25L. Sardoc’s Tavern*
Sardoc’s is really just a drinking hole, and a fairly rough and ready one at that. However, while it has no rooms for hire, Sardoc is willing to rent out his tap room floor to those who are desperate. This isn’t the most restful of options; many people end up fatigued the following day due to insufficient rest. However, at 4 cp a night, it is cheap.
Sardoc’s serves ale and wine at the usual prices, and sometimes offers cheap and greasy food to go along with it. Sardoc himself is a retired dock-hand who chose the location of his bar because it was as far from the Harborside as he could get: after 40 years working on the waterfront, he has no desire to go anywhere near it ever again.

*27G. Council Hall*
Located at the highest point of the Clifftop region (“So they can look down on everyone,” according to popular wisdom…), the Council Hall is as much a monument as a government building. Standing a square 60 feet to a side, it towers an impressive four stories into the air with a capacious attic above that. The walls are basalt, purchased at great expense, while the roof is constructed of slate tiles. A gigantic depiction of the city’s emblem, over 20 feet across, is set into the front wall over a pair of bronze double doors.
Anyone entering the hall finds herself in a marble-tiled lobby with a ceiling two stories high. Elegant, sweeping staircases lead up to a series of offices on the second floor, as well as the grand staircase to the meeting hall on the third story. There are also numerous offices surrounding the lobby on the first floor.
Visitors are immediately interrogated by a group of guards as to their purpose at the building, and directed either to their appointment (if they have one) or to the exit (if they do not). Those who ask how they can make an appointment are grudgingly directed to a desk on the far side of the lobby. There, two officials take requests for appointments. Depending on whom they want to see, visitors can expect to wait a couple of hours (for a public servant) or a few days (for a Councilor, assuming one agrees to meet the visitor at all).
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or Gather Information DC 15]The Council’s meeting chamber dominates the third floor of the building. It has mahogany-paneled walls, thick carpets, and a massive oak table surrounded by large leather-upholstered chairs. Oil paintings of previous Councilors look down from the walls, while a huge window in one wall provides a view of the ocean. A drink cabinet, filled with expensive spirits in crystal decanters, sits against one wall. The Council meets here three times a week to discuss city affairs.
[sblock=DC 20]The fourth floor of the building contains a private office for each of the seven Councilors. Only the Councilors themselves have keys to these rooms, each of which has a quality lock and a sturdy door.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or Gather Information DC 15]The attic space of the building is used for filing the copious paperwork generated by Malador’s government. Some of the books and scrolls stored here have not been opened since they were first penned fifty years ago.[/sblock]

*28G. Councilor Rohdell’s Home*
Councilor Rohdell’s home is an object lesson in excess. It has floors of marble and rare hardwood, vaulted ceilings adorned with murals and supported by pillars of engraved stone, works of art on all the walls, and substantial gardens carefully tended by servants. Even the carriage house, located in the north-west corner of the grounds, is larger and more luxurious than most homes in the Foot. Everything about the estate, which is bounded by a 10-foot-high stone wall set with two wrought iron gates, is designed to show the wealth and power of its owner.

*29G. General Juthe’s Mansion*
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 15, or Borat or Clifftop resident]As the King of Borat has announced his intention to send an official envoy to Malador, there is considerable controversy as to where the Borati representative should be housed. The people of Clifftop are far from happy about having the envoy —whom they see as a representative of a hostile foreign power— living amidst them. Some on the Council argue that, since the King has chosen to send an envoy, it is the King’s responsibility to arrange housing. This stance is opposed by those who wish to avoid any potential insult to the ambassador: If Borat is hostile, they argue, it is vital not to give the King a pretext for hostilities. In the end, prudence wins out, and the Oramo House (empty since the last of that family married into the Delorris) is made available to the ambassador.
[sblock=DC 20]The Oramo House is one of the smaller homes in the district, the family having never been amongst the city’s true leading lights. More than one Clifftop local takes some small pleasure from the relative impecunity of the Borati envoy’s accommodations. Of course, what the people of Clifftop consider “impecunity” is still the lap of luxury by most other standards.[/sblock][/sblock]

*30S. Malador Fountain*
Constructed in the midst of Clifftop at tremendous expense, including the construction of an underground channel bringing water from the river, the Malador Fountain is notable not only for its great ugliness (constructed of pink marble, it is a truly hideous edifice), but also for the fact that it’s never actually worked. According to the design, the flow of water through the underground channel was supposed to power the mechanical pumps that would lift the water up 95 feet to the fountain above. Unfortunately, the pumps simply weren’t capable of lifting that much water that far, and in the 18 years since it was installed, not a single drop of water has sprayed from any of the fountain’s many apertures.
The only reason the Council hasn’t torn the fountain down is that then they would have to admit it was a failure. Instead, it is permanently listed as “requiring renovation.”

*LEADERS OF MALADOR*
Unless otherwise noted, all of the following information can be uncovered with a Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 10. As before, an inner sblock with just a DC connotates that the information is available according to the original roll, while an sblock with full information requires/allows a different roll, even if it is of the same type as the original.

*Councilor Chyra Delorri*
[sblock]The only daughter of Brotus and Nydia Oramo, Chyra was the last of the her family. An extremely attractive young woman, she caught the eye of Rellam Delorri, a man twenty years her elder and on the cusp of becoming a member of the Malador Council. The two were soon married and Chyra left her family home (which became empty when her parents died) to join her husband’s household.
For the next four years, the new Councilor and his young trophy wife were the center of the Clifftop social scene. Rellam’s political acumen combined with Chyra’s natural poise forged success for them both, and they appeared a happy, contented couple. They had a young son, named Brotus after his maternal grandfather, and were talking of further children when Rellam was murdered by one of his own guards.
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or Gather Information DC 20, or Knowledge (History) or (Nobility & Royalty) DC 25]The assassin was a young man, apparently driven to an insane rage by his infatuation for his master’s beautiful wife. Dozens of rambling love letters to her were found in his quarters, letters he apparently never sent. There were whispers at the time that perhaps the young woman had led the guard on, but such rumors were never given serious investigation, and the killer was himself slain while trying to flee the murder scene. [/sblock]
After her husband’s untimely death, Delorri announced her intention to stand for his seat on the Council. Most assumed the young widow had no chance of success, but they had not reckoned for her judicious use of bribes and the way she played on the sympathy engendered by her recent bereavement. She won the position, and in the twenty years since then has gone on to become a leading member of the Council. Now in her mid-forties, Delorri has not re-married, nor shown any interest in so doing, even though she has not lacked for suitors. Her focus appears to be entirely upon her work in the Council, and in building both her wealth and power to the utmost extent possible.
[sblock=DC 15]Delorri is generally considered to be both one of the most hardworking Councilors, and also one of the most corrupt. Under her leadership, the Delorri family has won majority control of the Excise House, as well as four of the fortress rafts at the Drowning Towers. The income from these interests, as well as from various properties in the city which they rent out, makes the Delorris one of the wealthiest families in the city.
Currently, Delorri leads the “Sea Captain” faction within the Council. Named for the nautical interests of its three constituent members, this faction regards Borat as a hostile power seeking to take control of Malador for its own purposes and profit. The Sea Captains warn that any kind of union with Borat will result in increased taxation to pay for Borat’s army, an end to private expeditions to the Drowning Towers, and many other measures designed to increase the power and prestige of Borat, all at Malador’s expense. Of course, while they do not say so publicly, their most important objection to Borati rule is their belief that it will lead to a serious decline in their own personal power and wealth.[/sblock][/sblock]

*General Maxxen Juthe, Borati Envoy*
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 10, or Borat resident]General Juthe has come to the city to present King Darragan’s proposal of a union between his realm and Malador. He is a veteran of the Borati military who has participated in several of Darragan’s campaigns to expand his territory. A career soldier, he is known to have come up from the ranks and has only recently been promoted to the upper echelons of Borati society. Now in his mid-fifties, he is a balding, weathered-looking man with a gray beard. He wears a dress uniform whenever he is out in public, including a decorative but functional sword.
[sblock=DC 15]As a military commander, Juthe demonstrated subtlety and skill in his battle plans. In person, however, he is known to be direct and pragmatic, with little patience for those who dissemble or flatter to get their way. He tends to be brusquely formal in his conversation, every inch the military man. The only crack in this stern façade is Juthe’s doting affection for Borxus, his dog. This vile little animal is almost hairless, with a squashed-in face and the prima-donna temperament of a thoroughly spoilt pet.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (History) or (Local) DC 15]Juthe’s arrival as envoy to Malador caused a considerable stir in the city. Rumor has it that all the negotiations he has ever been involved with in the past have been with defeated opponents, and his resolutely military demeanor is seen as a not-so-subtle reminder to Malador that Borat possesses a vastly larger, more experienced, and better organized military than Malador. Some have gone so far as to say that if King Darragan really meant to negotiate with Malador, he would have sent a diplomat, not a soldier.[/sblock]

*Councilor Varas Rohdell*
[sblock]Varas Rohdell is an obese, self-indulgent libertine of some 45 years, notorious throughout the city for his debauchery and licentiousness. In a city like Malador, such notoriety is not easily earned. Rohdell is the last member of his family, or at least the last legitimate member—there is no telling how many illegitimate children he has fathered and abandoned.
[sblock=DC 15]Some have wondered how, even in Malador, such a thoroughly reprehensible person became a Councilor. The answer is simple: extravagant bribery. Varas bought his way into office 10 years ago, using a liberal portion of the massive fortune his family had accumulated. The Rohdells own large swathes of the Harborside, and have somehow gained almost total control of the lumber industry. Given the vital importance of lumber to Malador’s building and ship construction industries, this has been very lucrative for them.
[sblock=DC 20]Rohdell is known to exert only the bare minimum of effort on his role as a Councilor. He attends the thrice-weekly meetings of the entire Council, but does not otherwise venture to the Council Hall, preferring to spend his time on his own entertainment and leisure. He is known to be a regular patron at the Lost Angel Theatre.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (Local) or (Nobility & Royalty) DC 20]Ever since his election, Rohdell has been a thorn in the side of the other Councilors. He votes erratically, more or less according to his whim. He even has the gall to vote against a motion after accepting a perfectly good bribe to vote for it, or vice versa. Despite his unreliability, however, few feel they can afford to cross him. As the Council becomes increasingly polarized between the Unionist and Sea Captain factions, Rohdell’s influence and importance has grown. He is the deciding vote between two opposed camps, and such a powerful position would engender corruption in characters far more ethical than he. However much his fellow Councilors dislike it, they must endeavor to keep Rohdell’s favor.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Councilor Toban Wellaw*
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 10][sblock=DC 15]Toban Wellaw is a tall, austere man in his early 50s. Silverhaired and long-nosed, he is every inch the regal patrician, overlooking the city with a stern but fatherly eye. At least, that’s the image he wants people to have. Despite his considerable political acumen, there is an air of rigidity and condescension in his personality that often undermines his efforts. People are willing to work with him because they know he gets things done, but they rarely like and respect him the way he wants them to.[/sblock]
Wellaw is one of the most prominent Councilors, as well as the leader of the Unionist faction, a group within the Council that favors closer relations with Borat. The fact that Wellaw and the others have taken bribes from Borat is universally assumed by the people of Malador, but few can work up any great outrage over the fact. They know that the Sea Captains oppose union with Borat for reasons just as selfish and mercenary.
The Wellaw family can trace their ancestors back to the original village. They were farmers of the land then, and they remain connected to the land now. They own large portions of the Foot, Toban’s grandfather Ilthan having been the civic designer of that district and architect of many of the buildings there. The company Ilthan founded, Municipal Construction, has since been sold to the Neele family, but the Wellaws continue to receive a portion of the profits as well as substantial income from rents.
Toban attempts to live in a manner that befits his self-image as a patrician of the city. He is a faithful husband and has been a caring (if somewhat distant) father to his three children. Like his rival Delorri, he is one of the hardest-working Councilors.[/sblock]

*Councilor Shelith Arco* 
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 15]Arco is a slender, dark-skinned woman in her early 50s, with spiky white hair and a scar on her cheek that pulls the right side of her mouth upward in a permanent sneer. She got the scar during an expedition to the Drowned Towers as a young woman. Embittered by the results of her misguided adventure, she has a hostile attitude toward those who successfully enter the Towers on the Council’s behalf. 
Arco is a member of the Sea Captain faction. Together with Delorri, Arco controls the Excise House and commands the personal loyalty of the guards on two of the defense rafts at the Drowning Towers.[/sblock]

*Councilor Atrem Neele*
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 15]A squat, barrel-chested man in his late 40s, Neele has close-cropped gray hair and a broad, weather-seamed face. He walks with a slightly rolling gait, reminiscent of someone who has spent many years at sea. [sblock=Gather Information DC 25]Actually the gait is the result of a bad case of hemorrhoids[/sblock] 
Neele has a brusque manner and a tendency to pace as he talks. He is a member of Wellaw’s Unionist faction. His Municipal Construction company employs the best architects and engineers in the city, and “wins” most of the city’s improvement contracts.

*Councilor Lox Virrenet*
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 15]A near-sighted septuagenarian with only wispy white tufts of hair on his head, a councilor for more than 30 years, Virrenet is a member of the Sea Captain faction. He often appears vague and confused, but this is simply because his hearing is poor and he often misses parts of the conversation. He owns the boatyards and controls the income from mooring licenses in the harbor. His loyalty to Delorri’s faction stems from an innate fear of change.[/sblock]

*Councilor Reyna Yoth*
[sblock=Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) or Gather Information DC 15]At 38 years of age, Yoth is the youngest of the Unionists; in fact, of all the Councilors. She has served on the Council for only eighteen months and was the surprise winner of the last election. Although her family is one of the oldest and richest in the city, she was considered too young and green a candidate by most of her kin, and did not have their support. How she managed to buy enough votes to win the seat is
unknown. [sblock=Gather Information DC 25]Those with an ear to the ground say that all evidence points to Councilor Wellaw. Certainly, this would explain her loyalty to the Unionist faction.[/sblock]
Yoth and her family make their money as landholders: they own dozens of buildings in the Harborside, which they rent out to merchants.[/sblock]

*KING DARRAGAN'S PROPOSAL*
Local lore has it that King Darragan stands fully 7 feet tall and has the strength of a giant. While this is a colorful exaggeration, Darragan’s prowess as a warrior and general is quite genuine. He has forged his kingdom at the head of an army, cowing other nations and settlements into obedience or conquering them if they choose to resist.
Despite his success in achieving control, it is yet to be seen if the King can maintain it. Many inhabitants of the region feel no attachment to the nation of Borat. They are loyal to their family, their neighbors or, at most, their home settlement. Those who feel loyalty to a “country” imposed on them by outsiders are rare to the point of non-existence. It’s true that there are equally few who are willing to risk their lives to oppose Borat’s authority, but it takes more than a lack of opposition to sustain a nation: it needs officials to implement and maintain the laws, workers to build the roads and buildings, and troops to protect them all. Most of all, it needs money to pay for all these people.
King Darragan has learned this lesson, and he needs more gold for his treasury—a great deal more gold. And on the New Coast, the one name associated with gold is Malador. Unless Borat can get access to some of the wealth that flows through Malador, his nascent nation will remain financially crippled for years, with an ever-increasing risk of collapse.
At a minimum, the King needs a steady flow of gold from the city: a permanent (and extensive) trade treaty, or an “alliance” where Borat promises military protection to Malador in exchange for a regular payment of gold.


More to come tomorrow morning (my time, which is GMT +2), while I'll be starting up the game itself tomorrow evening (again, my time).


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm still working on my character, but here is a first (rough) draft for review:[sblock]*Damien MonTarr*

Male human arcanist 1
Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages:* Abyssal, Ancient Speech, Common,
Draconic, First Speech, Infernal, Kolorean, Sea Speech
----------------------------
*Height* 6 ft. 1 in.
*Weight* 170 lb.
*Hair* light brown
*Eyes* sea green
*Age* 17 years
----------------------------
*AC* 12 (Active +2, Passive 0)
*DR* 1d2/magic (leather armor)
*hp* 8 (1d4+2 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref *+3, *Will* +1
----------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* _dagger_ +5 (1d4/19-20)
*Ranged* _eldritch dart_ +5 (1d6+5/50 ft.)
*Base Atk* 0; *Grp* 0
----------------------------
Spellcasting (Primary School): Evocation
Spellcasting (Secondary School): ?
Mana Pool: 12
Aspect of Power: Eldritch Dart
----------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 20, Wis 10, Chr 12 
*Traits* Intelligent x2
*Feats* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Beast Lore (Lore), Tactics of the mind (Tactics)
*Skills* _Academia_ 4, _Mysticism_ 4, _Social_ 4, _Theatrics_ 4, *Appraise +9* [4 ranks (Academia skill group), +5 Int], *Bluff +5* [4 ranks (Social skill group), +1 Chr], *Concentration +6* [4 ranks (Academia skill group), +2 Con], *Craft (parchment trinkets/tools) +11* [4 rank, +5 Int, +2 Cir.], *Decipher Script +9* [4 ranks (Academia skill group), +5 Int], *Diplomacy +5* [4 ranks (Social skill group), +1 Chr], *Disguise +5* [4 ranks (Theatrics skill group), +1 Chr], *Forgery +9 *[4 ranks, +5 Int], *Gather Information +5* [4 ranks (Social skill group), +1 Chr], *Heal +4* [4 ranks (Academia skill group), 0 Wis], *Intimidate +5* [4 ranks (Social skill group), +1 Chr], *Knowledge (All) +9* [4 ranks (Academia skill group), +5 Int] +9 extra skill points, *Listen +4* [4 ranks, 0 Wis], *Perform (wind instruments) +5* [4 ranks (Theatrics skill group), +1 Chr], *Profession (Scribe) +4* [4 ranks, 0 Wis], *Search +9* [4 ranks, +5 Int], *Sleight of Hand +6* [4 ranks (Theatrics skill group), +2 Dex], *Speak Language* (Academia skill group) +1 extra skill point, *Spellcraft +9* [4 ranks (Mysticism skill group), +5 Int], *Spot +4* [4 ranks, 0 Wis], *Swim +2* [2 rank, 0 Str], *Use Magic Device +5* [4 ranks (Mysticism skill group), +1 Chr]
----------------------------
*Possessions* Scholar's outfit, reinforced jerkin (leather armor), backpack, dagger (concealed), scroll case, scrivening kit (masterwork artisan's tools), inkpen, ink vial, parchment (10 sheets), sealing wax (1/2 lb.), flint and steel, metal mirror, flute (musical instrument), 1/2 full waterskin
*Treasure* 102.4 gp
*Encumbrance* 33.5 lb; *Load* light
----------------------------
*Description* Damien is a fair skinned young man in his late teens. His thin frame combined with his six foot height gives him a mildly lanky appearance. He keeps his light brown hair trimmed to a finger's length and his face clean shaven. Since Damien regularly travels on foot he prefers to dress in a pair of practical breeches and boots with a thigh-length tunic rather than wearing a traditional scholar's ankle length robe. Over the tunic he wears a stiff leather jerkin along with a sleeved burgundy cloak for added warmth. He carries his trade tools and possession, oddly perhaps, in a canvas and leather mariner's bag slung over his shoulder while walking. He appears unarmed.

*Personality* Quick to smile, Damien is generally cordial with those he meets. His knowledge of the city, its neighbourhoods and residents combined with his glib tongue often allow him to ingratiate himself easily into disparate social circles. He has many contacts among the city's merchants, civic functionaries, scholars and the few members of the upper class who make use of his scrivening skills. Few people however have the capacity or desire to understand the eldritch lore Damien obsessively seeks. The young arcanist fears revealing his arcane abilities for fear of being ostracized or unjustly condemned by others. So although he is often unexpectedly personable, even with strangers, Damien's single-minded curiosity and reluctance to confide in others means he usually keeps the people around him at arm's length. Consequently the young arcanist has few close friends.

*Background* [/sblock]

I'll try to review the character and flesh it out a bit more ASAP.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 28, 2005)

"It starts..." - lots of different characters of varying fame.

The game thread is now posted at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2750684#post2750684
Sorry for those whose characters aren't in just yet, I'll try and get everybody written is ASAP.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 28, 2005)

Dalamar, my character concept is to have Damien be a native of the city and a scribe by trade; a profession at which he naturally excels. I was thinking that he could have (or have in the past) worked part time at the Excise House as a clerk; a job he sought so that he could be one of the first people to see the arcane trinkets and grimoires recovered from the Drowning Towers before they are sold off. Having a scribe's licence, he's also freelanced as a scribe and limner, making copies of tomes for the wealthy members of the city who maintain their own private libraries. These two pursuits would have allowed Damien to gain access to most of the mundane knowledge and eldritch lore hidden in those precious few tomes.

Let me know if this sounds good and if so I'll flesh it out further.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2005)

Dalamar, if you'd care to start a Rogue's Gallery thread we could post our completed characters there together in one place. How's about it?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2005)

wow that was a lot of information. I only just finished reading through it all.  Dalamar I am really looking forward to this game as it's the first non-playtest IH game I've been in.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2005)

D'oh! A longtime PbP veteran and I forgot to create a Rogue's Gallery *hangs head in shame*

Sounds good, Ambrus. Actually, having worked in the Excise House ties you even better to the starting I'm using. 

Just gotta hope the game keeps going. The last two games I tried running kinda twindled to death due to me not writing updates often enough, though that was half caused by the fact that I ran both games completely off the top of my head as things went on, and tried to do more than I was actually capable of.
Wisened up a bit and with the aid of having a ready adventure, I should be able to pull this one through, though.

Okay, here's the Rogue's Gallery, and I'm off to post an update on the game itself.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Dalamar. I hope the game lasts as well; you can count on me posting consistently. I'll try to add Damien's character history later this evening. Asside from that I think I'm almost finished hammering out the character. Never having played the system before though I'm a little nervous about picking my primary and secondary schools of magic. Each only has a few methods available and in a PBP game we'll probably level so slowly that it'll be quite awhile before I get access to a new school. My first instinct was to pick evocation as primary but it seems the lack of versitility or damage potential may make it relatively weak at low levels. Taking Conjuration as primary school is an interesting idea. It would mean that I could summon 3HD small animals. Problem is there are no 3HD small animals in the monster manual, except for an advanced monkey but I just couldn't take myself seriously if I were creating monkey swarms to attack my enemies  ). Do you have any suggestions?

Erekose13, does that mean that you were one of the Iron Heroes playtesters?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yup and one of the Iron Lieges for Iron-heroes.com.  My group and I playtested the whole series of books.

Note that even after trying to beef up the Evocation method it is still by far the weakest method.  Conjuration is the strongest though at first level yeah monkeys are about it.  My party had a necromancer which is cool at low levels but later on your undead really suck.  Abjuration and Enchantment were pretty good.

Personally I'd go with Conjuration primary and one of the other three above as secondary but thats just my person


----------



## Capellan (Nov 29, 2005)

*sees thread*

*expires in geeky joy*


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2005)

Impressive resume Erekose13.  

Thanks for the insight into the arcanist, it helps. I'll mull it over for a bit. Any other arcanist advice you'd care to share? Do you know if there is any plan to officially revamp or add to the methods?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2005)

*sees Capellan's sig* Wow. another IH celebrity of sorts. Welcome to the thread. I hope you follow along with our campaign and find it to your liking.  

Heh. Do you have any advice for a new arcanist embarking on your adventure?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2005)

Capellan's the one to talk to about a revamp, I think he is contemplating one, but if I remember correctly its going to be a while before he has any solution for the arcanist.  You may want to check out some of the other solutions that have been posted on Monte's boards and on our site for optional rules that Dalamar might be interested in. (~link~  Soulmage's modifications are pretty good and the Arcane Corruption rules (on iron-league.com) look nifty too.

Hey Adam, how are things?  Are you working on a sequel to this adventure at the moment? I know you had been slammed with all the official IH rep stuff on the boards but I hope you keep writing.  The stuff Dalamar has posted is great and I assume it comes from the adventure. Looking forward to getting into the adventure.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2005)

Finally done posting an update (Slow-posting? Me?). 

*worships Capellan*

Now then, to other matters... There are other options beside the ape for Conjuration. Most interesting of which is the Bat Swarm. But yeah, most others seem to be rather unimpressive.

On using variants for the arcanist: I haven't really read the Magic section. I have heard that people find the arcanist weak (or rather, some aspects weak while others are overly strong), but I'd like to first see how it actually turns out in play before seeing what kind of variants would be approriate.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 30, 2005)

Any official rewrite of the arcanist is a long way off, simply because it would need so much playtesting.

I'm just about to start work on a sequel to DH (well, once I have another project finished, I will be).

As far as I've seen, what Dalamar's posting is from the adventure, but I haven't read it closely enough to notice if he has made any tweaks or not.


----------



## Einan (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, if you need any playtesting, we'd be happy to aid you.  <hint, hint>

Seriously, dig the adventure so far.  I've been jonesin' for an IH game since the PDF came out.

Einan


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2005)

None of the schools are extremely impressive at 1st level. Your eldritch blasts will be fun though.  At third level the Conjurer jumps in power when they can summon lions and at 5th its a huge jump to magical beasts.  My playtest party had a necromancer and that one was tons of fun at low levels.  Throwing skelies into battle regularily and providing a bit of healing in a pinch.

Adam, looking forward to seeing what ever you are working on.  I knew the official rewrite was a long way coming.  Everything you have done so far on the errata and this adventure is great.

Some of the variants are nice, but honestly Dalamar there are only two methods that most complain about Evocation (too weak) and Conjuration (too powerful). But at low levels you wont see that many problems with either one.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

Dalamar, I finished typing up Damien's character history and added it to the Rogue's Gallery. I'll take a look at the schools and settle on my two picks soon.

The game has started! Go us!


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2005)

There are very few alterations to the adventure text that I've posted, and most of that is merely restructuring to make it flow better with the DM-only info removed.

Also, looking closer at the Creation method description and (especially) the accompanying example, it seems that Maximum Size listed only applies when creating objects. So wolves and some others are fair game for a Mastery 2 conjurer.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2005)

Heh. I was mostly looking at the chart; I'll reread that section when I get home.

So Dalamar, I've been meaning to ask; how are we going to handle dice rolls? Are we using an online roller, are you going to handle it or are we supposed to roll and post the results ourselves?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll probably handle it so that whenever you initiate an action of your own, you roll your own rolls (either RL or with an online roller, your choice), except for those rolls that are made by the GM of course. I'll handle the rest of the rolls. Among other things, this'll mean that you'll more than likely never roll a Saving Throw yourself.

We'll see how that works out and adjust as needed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry for missing yesterday's update without notice, looking after the younger siblings took longer than expected and I was too tired to write a coherent update after that.

Is Frukathka still around? Maybe I've missed a post on another thread about not being here for a while.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 2, 2005)

No worries, Dalamar.  It's all good in the hood.  I think Fru's still around (I saw him posting in Publishers the other day), but he's been here on and off in this forum for a little while — I know he had asked for in on my CoC game and then never posted a PC.  I'm assuming he's just really busy.

*Edit*: This might explain things.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2005)

That might be, though it's dated earlier than his expression of interest.

Hope things work out for Fru. I'll keep a possibility for him to join in, but move from the recruitment part of the adventure to the actual legwork part.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I prefer smaller groups anyway; less time to wait for everyone to post. Faster updates make the game more fun IMHO.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm out of town till Sunday. I'll try to pop in when I can, but I don't think I'll have much access till Monday.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 4, 2005)

As I did toss my hat in for this, my character should be forthcoming soon enough.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2005)

I won't have an update today, being on siblingsitter duty again. 

Quick answer: I'm not sure how, if any, the Ebon Way will be incorporated, so Damien can't recall anything of it right now.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 5, 2005)

No problem. With his knowledges I figured that Damien was as likely to know anything about the Ebon Way as anyone else in the city; worth a try.


----------



## Einan (Dec 5, 2005)

No big deal either way for Gregghor.  It was just a convienent way to get him here.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 5, 2005)

Ferrix, being a Montreal resident I was curious if you'd ever succeeded in finding a local group to play in. I believe we'd spoken about it before. I likewise am always keeping my eyes open for signs of a new campaign to join.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm back


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2005)

Today's update done. We should be underway to our first combat in short order.

What kind of a character are you workin on, Ferrix? Helps me to pick the best insertion point.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2005)

Our first combat? With who, the obnoxious bureaucrat? 

I hope I'm not upsetting anyone by having Damien take the lead in these negotiations with Tremance; I don't want to step on anyone's toes. Damien doesn't really know much about the other PCs except what's he's seen briefly; he hasn't even heard Ghuntomas talk yet. So far they seem like simple folk though and Damien is worried that, as new arrivals to the city, this slimy bureaucrat may try to shanghai them into an unfavorable arrangement. The way I see it, it also helps to give Damien a reason to stick around with you guys for the moment. As is, there's little keeping him from leaving, going home and keep being a scribe.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 6, 2005)

No problem taking the lead. Ghuntomas has introduced himself, hasnt he?  Beyond that no, hes a quiet fellow in diplomatic situations.  Among companions he opens up and isnt afraid to make suggestions (read: boss around) his friends.


----------



## Einan (Dec 6, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Our first combat? With who, the obnoxious bureaucrat?





If we get our butts handed to us by the obnoxious bureaucrat, I am so going to burn my IH book in shame...    

Einan


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, you don't want to fight him? Darn... *stops trying to figure out all the ways that a 1st-level expert can beat a first-level party of IHers*


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't be so hasty; I for one wouldn't mind taking a piece out of Tremance.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

I assure you, the feeling between Tremance and Damien is mutual


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

*phew* I hope a fight breaks out soon. Damien can't seem to help blathering on and on if allowed to. Hope it's not too much reading for you guys.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2005)

Not at all, great rping Ambrus.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Erekose.  

And so you know, although Damien has written everyone else's names down on the parchment, Damien doesn't expect anyone to sign the parchment except for Tremance. The contract is to ensure that he pays us if we bring him the information he wants. Since he risks loosing nothing if we default on the agreement then Damien sees no point in the party members signing it. He's also afraid of embarrassing you guys if it turns out you aren't able to write your own names; he knows many people aren't literate.


----------



## Einan (Dec 7, 2005)

Literacy is for those who can't rip the arms off of people who make fun of us illiterates..  

Great story and roleplaying so far.  I'm digging the set-up.

Einan


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

Poor Tremance. In his infuriation, he missed the missing "permanent". Now he'll have to dole out extra 10sp if one of you kicks their foot on something


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

All part of the plan; after wearing him down with all that blathering I'd be surprised if he even bothered to read the damn thing. That's what he gets for being a clerk who doesn't see the value of paperwork.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2005)

Dalamar, now that we're getting into the nitty-gritty details of the Drowning Towers salvage process I think it'd help if you could describe briefly how it's supposed to work. As I understand it expeditions are mounted by willing individuals to plunder the towers, the towers are themselves guarded at a proximity by six city staffed barges floating around the towers (supposedly to preventing unauthorized looting) and the loot is then brought directly to the Excise House for assement at which point the delvers are given 50% of the treasure's worth.

Who ferries the adventurers to and from the towers? How does the city ensure that the treasure is all accurately delivered to the Excise House? Are the adventurers frisked once they exit the towers to ensure they aren't trying to sneak anything out? Does the city have clerks who tally the loot on site? Who's responsible for transporting the loot back to the Excise House? Can adventurers claim any of the loot as their fair share or are they only compensated in cash? What role does a person like Clovis normally play in the process? I figure Damien should be familiar with the process; it'd help to know more about it.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2005)

A person interested in looting the Towers needs to go the Wharves office to register they interest. They'll then get a list of licensed boat owners that can take a willing person to the Towers, that are surrounded by the barges. The going rate for an expedition is five gold per person transported.
The trip is about 24 hours each direction and to get to the actual towers, one needs to have their vessel inspected by three Tower Guards. They make a list of all items on the boat.
Once you get through, you can be at the Towers as long as you want. When leaving, you'll be inspected again, and everything that isn't on their original list is considered to be recovered from the towers. The Tower-scavengers get a new list containing a short description of these recoveries, which is closed with a seal. Breaking a seal is a crime of property, and will result in fines.
You then take the treasure and this list to the Excise House, where everything is checked against the list and appraised by the clerks and you'll be awarded half of this value in cash. Items on the list that aren't present in the items are considered to have been stolen which, again, is a crime of property.
Upper-echelon clerks (like Tremance) arrange the items into chests, make a single list of the goods in a given chest and its worth, and it is then transported by the city guard to Exotic Treasures to be sold (so the Council gets the profit they "deserve").

Covis is a boat owner by trade so all he's supposed to do is transport people and loot back and forth and pay his license and mooring dues.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

Generally speaking, you can roll your own Diplomacy and Intimidate checks, while I'll roll your Bluff, Gather Information and Sense Motive when it comes to social skills (I think that's all of 'em).


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you want us to suggest possible situational modifiers or synergy bonuses we think might apply or the DC we think applies to the check we're making? Some DMs like that kind of input from players while others prefer to figure it out themselves and keep it secret. I'm just wondering what's your preference.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm all for suggestions, though of course I won't be making a blanket statement that I'll accept all suggestions (that'd be a stupid promise )


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2005)

As you might've noticed, my posting is a bit more erratic. That's because my winter vacation began, and for some wierd reason I always find myself with less time when on vacation than while I have uni lessons.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not to worry, everyone slows down over this period.  Though personally I know that I'll be at work lots with no vacation time left, meanwhile my boss is taking all his...


----------



## Einan (Dec 22, 2005)

I will be away from a computer from 12/22 til 12/27.  Happy Holidays!  Please NPC me if needed.

Einan


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2005)

I, too, will be away for the next four days (12/23 through 12/26).  Happy Holidays to everyone.  

Nick


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 24, 2005)

Yup. Everybody have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2006)

I was able to find pages 5 through 7 of the IC thread from the Google cache. That means that pages 4 and 8 have been lost to the bitstream, I believe.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 10, 2006)

I'm still around and I actually have my character saved on HD somewhere in a text file.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2006)

Im here, dont think my character has changed since we started.


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

Ditto what Erokose said.


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2006)

So what are people's feelings on the fact that there might be a May 8th backup in existance, but it'll be a couple of days before we know if the boards are restorable from that?

Personally, I think we can just keep going, and if the boards get re-restored to the later version, we'll just again keep going from where we got on this version.


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

Sounds good to me, though it won't be hard to just keep the handful of posts we'll type up saved on our own home computers and then uploaded back into the thread in case of another restart.

I'm ready to go; I'm anxious to finally see these towers we've heard so much about for so long.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 10, 2006)

I'm fine with whatever is decided.  I've been busy at work, so I haven't really had much of a chance to stop in yet over here.

Nick


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2006)

Looks like the May 8th backup didnt turn out. Lets just keep going


----------



## Iron Captain (May 16, 2006)

Just posting my character again.

[sblock=Subotai]Name: Subotai of the Aramir Steppe
Class: Archer
Traits: Dexterous; Nomad: Cavalry Warrior

STR: 14 +2
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 10 +0
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 16 +3
CHA: 10 +0

HP: (8)
AC: (15) Active (+5) Passive (+0)

BAB: +0
BAB (with ranged weapons): +1
BDB: +1

Attack Ranged: Shortbow +5 (1D6 / x3 / 60ft) OR Axe Throwing + 5 (1D6 / x2 / 10ft) OR Spear +5 (1D8 / x3 / 20ft)
Attack Melee:  Spear +2 (1D8 /x3) OR Axe Throwing +2 (1D6 / x2)

Special Abilities:
Aim Pool
Deadly Shot

*Feats:*
Mounted Archery (Base Mastery 1)
Precise Shot (Base Mastery 2)

*Skills:*

```
Ranks + Attribute + Misc.
Balance          +8    (4 + 4) 
Escape Artist    +8    (4 + 4)
Tumble           +8    (4 + 4)
Climb            +6    (4 + 2)
Swim             +6    (4 + 2)
Jump             +6    (4 + 2)
Listen           +7    (4 + 3)
Search           +6    (4 + 2)
Sense Motive     +7    (4 + 3)
Spot             +7    (4 + 3)
Hide             +7    (3 + 4)
Move Silently    +6    (2 + 4)
Ride             +10   (4 + 4 + 2)
Survival         +6    (3 + 3)
```
*
Equipment:*

Leather Armor DR 1D2/Magic 10 gp 15lbs.
Dagger 2x 4gp 2lb.
Spear 2gp 6lbs.
Shortbow 30gp 2lbs.
Arrows (20) 2gp 3lbs.
Throwing Axe 8gp 2lbs.

Backpack 2gp 2lbs.
Bedroll 1sp 5lbs.
Blanket, Winter 5sp 3lb.
Flint and Steel 1gp
Torches x2 2cp 2lbs.
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs.
Pouch, belt 1gp 1/2lb.
Rations x2 10gp 2lb.
Set of clothes, crude 5cp 3lbs.

50.5 lbs. (light Load)

4 gp in purse tied to belt[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Subotai grew up in the steppes with his tribe showing great promise as a mounted archer. When he was deemed an adult he left the camp to explore the great world and to make himself a name as a great warrior.
He is the youngest of 4 brothers who all left the tribe before him. His oldest Brother Brazaik is a mighty beserker and Subotai always admired his great strength. His two other brothers Karam and Elherim were both moderately skilled warriors. He hopes to meet them again one day and to show them his warrior skills especially with the bow.
While he was riding through a forest he was ambushed by Bandits and though he managed to repel them, they slew his horse and managed to make off with some of his gold and possesions. 
With little money left and no means of transportation he set off to the nearest large city he could find to try and earn some coin with his fighting and archery skills.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]Subotai is around 1,70m tall and has dark brown very short hair. He has a small mustache and beard adorning his face and his deep blue narrow eyes show his intelligence. His clothes are lined with fur and are worn and battered. He wears a leather cap rimmed with fur which has a wolf's fang sticking out of the top.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (May 16, 2006)

By the way is Byterynn still around? He hasn't checked in again.


----------



## Ambrus (May 16, 2006)

I assume the two passengers aboard the second ship are intended to be PCs, but as far as I can see only Iron Captain is ready to play. Is it a good idea to introduce a character who may end up not having a player around to run it? :\


----------



## ByteRynn (May 17, 2006)

I am here...I am sorry, I've been really busy since, well, ENWorld came back up.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2006)

Indeed, the two adventurers are to be our new PCs. ByteRynn and Iron Captain, feel free to introduce your characters in the IC thread.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 17, 2006)

Bendis Lancaster;
[sblock]human weapon master 1;
small humaniod (human);
Init +5; Senses Listen +0, Spot +0;
Languages: Common, (+1 other).
----------------------------
Defense 17, active 15, passive 12;
DR: 1d3/magic
HP 11 (HD 1d4+7)
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +1;
----------------------------
Spd 30';
Melee: small shortsword +7 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) or
Melee: small shortsword +5 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
Melee: small shortsword +5 (1d4+2/19-20/x2)
Attack Options: two-weapon fighting 1, weapon finesse 1, weapon style: Expert Strike, Weapon Pool (0/11 tokens)
Base Atk +1, Grapple -1;
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10.
XP: 0000
Traits: Dextrous, Short
Feats: Weapon Finesse 1, Two-weapon FIghting 1
Skills: Athletics 4: Balance 0 (+4), Bluff 4 (+4), Climb 4 (+5), Escape Artist 0 (+4), Hide 0 (+8), Jump 4 (+5), Knowledge 4 (+5, Local), Move Silently 0 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), Swim 4 (+4), Tumble 4 (+8)
Possessions: 2 small short swords (20gp, 2lbs), small studded leather armor (25gp, 10lbs), backpack (2gp, 2lbs), flint and steel (1gp), waterskin (1gp, 4lbs), 2 days rations (1gp, 2lbs).
Money: 150 gp.
Encumbrance: 20 lbs; Load: Light (28.5 lbs)
----------------------------[/sblock]
Description: [sblock]Bendis is a child-sized, thin character of indeterminate age. His face has a number of scars on it that stand out against his splotchy complexion. His hair is light read, thin, and worn back in a pony-tail. His beard is cut close, but coaxed into a curl at the bottom. His eyes, both intense green, seem to be sizing everyone up, waiting for them to make a comment about his freakish appearance.[/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]Bendis is a man of short stature, but of high aspirations. Brash and short tempered, Bendis has been forced to developed skills and abilities that can back him up when his words fail him. He has a soft spot for anyone who is willing to look beyond his appearance, and see his true worth, which is, in Bendis' eyes anyway, very high. Bendis has a capacity for loyalty and friendship that is not obvious based on his short temper and few friends.[/sblock]

History: [sblock]Born the son to the wealthy merchant, Allistair Lancaster, and his wife, Liilian Lancaster, Bendis was immediately reviled and hated by his parents. Growing up, Bendis was raised by the servants of his household in Malador. His only friend was his brother, elder by 4 years, Bryan. Bryan was admittedly shy around Bendis early on, but as they grew up and grew close, Bryan saw past Bendis's exterior and grew to love his brother, helping him out of lots of trouble with their very strict father over the years. Bryan was given everything in the Lancaster house, and Bendis, nothing.

Eventually, Bryan was caught up in the adventuring fever, and being an excellent swordsman and an intellegent young lad, Allistair saw an opportunity. He funded an expedition for his son, hired him companions, and sent him across the seas to find a fortune in the ruins. Bendis, left to fend for himself, ran away from home, and took to living on the streets. After running from a number of unfortunate fights, he met a man named Fallstar the Fabulous. Fallstar looked like a fat, old drunkard, but he defeated a number of younger men al looking to harm Bendis. He took yound Bendis under his wing, and taught him a number of sword techniques, enabling Bendis to defend himself. Fallstar left Malador as well, but he gave Bendis a pair of blades built for his stature before he was called to parts unknown.

One month ago, Bendis was found by his father. His father told him that his brother, Bryan was likely dead, and his expedition lost beyond the sea. He offered Bendis funding to go across the waters and to bring his brother, or his brother's remains, home. If he could find some proof of his brother's death, or better yet, his brother alive and well, home again, he would receive enough wealth to set himself up comfortably for a long time. If he could find neither? Then he should never, ever come back to his father's house again. Not that Bendis had ever actually INTENDED to return home in the first place...but he does care enough about his brother and the prospect of money to do some searching. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 18, 2006)

Anyone heard from Erekose lately?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2006)

I'm here, sorry I havent posted lately. Will have one up in a sec.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 1, 2006)

It might be a good idea to get a rogue's gallery up for this game.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2006)

IC, actually we have one, the link was probably lost in the crash. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=158045


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 1, 2006)

Ah okay I'll post my character there tomorrow. Probably won't have the time today.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone heard from Dalamar lately? :\


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2006)

Very sorry about disappearing on you guys like that for so long, real life took over. In hindsight, I should've at least let you guys know, if by no other means than having somebody else make a post for me.

Right now I'm already running on my sleeping time to check most of the threads I've been following and noting my return/making posts. Tomorrow, I should be making an update of the game, unless something turns up (which isn't an impossibility).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 18, 2006)

No worries, Dalamar.  Take care of yourself.  We'll be here.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah. Real life sucks, hence why we all like to play pretend.  

Good to hear you're still with us Dalamar.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2006)

Seems it might take untill next week before I get an update in (depending on whether or not I have access to computer time during the weekend).

There is one thing I noticed it seems I forgot to mention that is quite important: there is another door in the room the group just entered which is ajar.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

no worries, take your time. Its the summer


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, only three weeks of searching and we've found an open door! Go us!!!


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 7, 2006)

Ambrus searches the boards for Dalamar (Search +10, taking 20).


----------

